# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/20-15



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

If RVD answers Cena's open challenge. :ti


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

"Must-see RAW" :HA :damn


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Isn't this the go away RAW? Guaranteed shit, although last week's pretty much was, too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is this RAW from? I, wait with bated breath, at just what Roman's next step will be. Nothing like a feud with Big Show to electrify an audience and pop a rating.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I predict fuckery 

And more fuckery


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Meh. Only interested in if we get an update of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I predict this for those in attendance and the viewers at home:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Miz Vs Mizdow? Winner takes the gimmick? 

Seems weird.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Londrick said:


> If RVD answers Cena's open challenge. :ti


I doubt he will be returning on 4/20.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Paige and Miz will be written out of the show for some time, it seems.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Where is this RAW from? I, wait with bated breath, at just what Roman's next step will be. Nothing like a feud with Big Show to electrify an audience and pop a rating.


Albany, New York. So yeah, pretty good chance both will be booed.

Probably not gonna watch this btw as the Bulls are on at the same time, and choosing between a Bulls playoff game and another shitty Raw is a VERY simple decision indeed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Albany, New York. So yeah, pretty good chance both will be booed.
> 
> Probably not gonna watch this btw as the Bulls are on at the same time, and choosing between a Bulls playoff game and another shitty Raw is a VERY simple decision indeed.


That and Raw can be watched later if you want to. Almost no way to avoid a playoff score. Gotta see them live.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Its the go home show already? Dam either time has flew or it shows how little I care about Extreme Rules, probably gonna skip RAW this week and just watch the Neville match later on since he seems to be the most entertaining guy until Daniel Bryan is cleared to wrestle


----------



## jC... (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm going to RAW tomorrow night. This is my first live WWE event since 1993. That night, the Undertaker was announced as Tatanka's replacement on the All American team for Survivor Series.

I've just started getting back into WWE for the first time since the WCW buyout. A lot has changed for sure. Instead of guys going by their gimmick name, they all seem to have fake normal names. I found it hard to get into some of the storylines, mainly because there doesn't seem to be a reason as to why some guys are "feuding." 

ps. First post!


----------



## jC... (Apr 20, 2015)

And they have advertised a six man tag match (which seem to be common now) Daniel Bryan/Roman Reigns/John Cena vs. Kane/Big Show/Seth Rollins. I assume this will be some sort of dark match?


----------



## liamq (Apr 1, 2015)

HHH is back to "restore order"... wtf, RAW was about the same without him, minus not having him pull a 30 min pointless promo.

"must see raw" - um mankind beating the rock for the HC was a must see raw


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't wait for Mizdow!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh, not even excited one bit.

Will watch over it when I get home from work, but not expecting anything.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Not looking forward to this is at all. Contemplating skipping out again. Then watching only select matches from Extreme Rules as well. I totally miss the REAL RAW. Which we can all enjoy on WWE Network now, just hope they add all the way to like 08.*


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

This may very well be the first Raw I skip in a LONG time, sounds meh.

I always DVR it anyway, so easy to sift through it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Not looking forward to this is at all. Contemplating skipping out again. Then watching only select matches from Extreme Rules as well. I totally miss the REAL RAW. Which we can all enjoy on WWE Network now, just hope they add all the way to like 08.*


*TESTIFY* It's a sad commentary on the product when you yearn for the past because the future seems more dystopian than a Terminator movie. I have been watching RAW recently, but what I would normally do, is wait and read a recap and if something sounded good, then watch that segment only. I think I have Battered WWE Fan Syndrome as I keep coming back, hoping against hope that this is the week they hit a homerun. By the looks of tonight, if they hit a bunt single they'll be lucky. On the bright side, NXT is one day closer! :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Can they please stop calling Reigns a powerhouse. :cuss:

Cesaro IS a powerhouse. :cesaro


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank GOD Bucks vs Bulls and Pelicans vs Warriors are both on tonight. Gives me something to watch on a Monday night that isn't vomit inducing.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Thank GOD Bucks vs Bulls and Pelicans vs Warriors are both on tonight. Gives me something to watch on a Monday night that isn't vomit inducing.


Curry :mark::mark::mark::


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I am so excited damn. I can't contain it. I must have Raw now. Show it to me. Give it to me baby. So excited.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> "Must-see RAW" :HA :damn


Came in to post the exact same thing :ha

Extreme Rules is looking like an "extreme" drinking night


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW is shaping up to be very "meh", not a lot I'm really looking forward to. 

I'll probably start watching, then switch over to the Ducks/Jets game, depending on how bored I am of RAW.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This a no win situation for me tonight. Raw is in Albany, NY about 25 minutes from my house. I'm at school now maybe a mile away from the venue. And I'm not going. 

So if Raw sucks then it sucks and I watch a shitty Raw. If it's good then I'm going to be pissed that I didn't go to Raw.

But I really don't to go and see Raw because those commercial breaks are brutal to sit through and the thought of staying in the arena for the 4 hours or so required to attend a Monday Raw is not appealing to me at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2Slick said:


> This may very well be the first Raw I skip in a LONG time, sounds meh.
> 
> I always DVR it anyway, so easy to sift through it.


Sifting sounds great. That way you can filter out the crap and hope to find a nugget of goodness.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Can't decide whether to stay up for this or not, I only really want to know whether they are keeping Bryan on TV with the title or are they leading towards him going on a long break.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> This a no win situation for me tonight. Raw is in Albany, NY about 25 minutes from my house. I'm at school now maybe a mile away from the venue. And I'm not going.
> 
> So if Raw sucks then it sucks and I watch a shitty Raw. If it's good then I'm going to be pissed that I didn't go to Raw.
> 
> But I really don't to go and see Raw because those commercial breaks are brutal to sit through and the thought of staying in the arena for the 4 hours or so required to attend a Monday Raw is not appealing to me at all.


You didn't give WWE your money. You won as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> Can't decide whether to stay up for this or not, I only really want to know whether they are keeping Bryan on TV with the title or are they leading towards him going on a long break.


I honestly doubt that RAW is going to be that exciting from now until about late July, this is the "going through the motions" season. 

Just watch it tomorrow and fast forward through all the shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tonight's Raw sounds perfect to be aired on 4/20, given what will most likely be needed to get through it:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Raw, imo, has been pretty shit these past two weeks. I didn't even hardly enjoy last week's UK edition, apart from the crowd shouting "You fat bastard' at Big Show lol.

Apart from Neville and Rollins, I couldn't really give a shit about most other things what's going on, I'm just not enjoying the product one bit tbh, this week's hardly engaging by the looks of it. Even fast forwarding the crap doesn't make it much better either.

HHH and the ever unbearable Stephanie return to what - 'take care of Kane'? Yay.

I may just quit until Summerslam, or just watch bits and pieces and watch things that interest me.

It's just I dunno, boring and flat to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Tonight's Raw sounds perfect to be aired on 4/20, given what will most likely be needed to get through it:


:lol

My glaucoma is already clearing up!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Tonight's Raw sounds perfect to be aired on 4/20, given what will most likely be needed to get through it:


Unless that's laced with PCP and bath salts you're going to need something stronger.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for the hope they give Ambrose the microphone. I will be disappointed I know that, but hey, Neville is bound to entertain.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't believe that Big Show is still in the spotlight in 2015.:batista3


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is noone else excited for the Miz/Mizdow match? IDK why they don't just wait until Sunday, but it should be interesting.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

With 1 week until Axetreme Rules, now is the time for Axel to make his move.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

go home raw before a big time filler PPV..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz see you'all next week


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you think the Lucha Dragons will challenge for the tag titles at Extreme Rules? I would like to see them have a run with the titles.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Roman Empire said:


> Is noone else excited for the Miz/Mizdow match? IDK why they don't just wait until Sunday, but it should be interesting.


Why should we be if Vince doesn't give a shit? He's made that painfully obvious not having them wrestle one on one at Mania, not having Mizdow win the battle Royal, and having two random throwaway matches on Raw already and not booking this feud correctly at all in terms of giving them promo time outside of one MizTV segment, which was the highlight of that night and the highlight of the feud since Mania. Ridiculous.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Looking forward to
- Neville
- Mizdow (when is he changing back to Sandow? better be soon)
- A possible surprise from Cena's open challenge (not likely, but eh)
- Rollins
- Any kind of surprise? Probably not...

It's not going to be a good show, but I'm going to watch anyway for hopefully some good wrestling matches.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reptar said:


> I am so excited damn. I can't contain it. I must have Raw now. Show it to me. Give it to me baby. So excited.


Right after Raw is over:

"oh god! Why did I stay up to watch this shit!! It sucked whole ass!! Why did they have Korne and Big Slow on there? They suck the life out of the building!!"..oh wait, that'll probably be my reaction.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Right after Raw is over:
> 
> "oh god! Why did I stay up to watch this shit!! It sucked whole ass!! Why did they have Korne and Big Slow on there? They suck the life out of the building!!"..oh wait, that'll probably be my reaction.


Rinse and repeat every week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

domotime2 said:


> go home raw before a big time filler PPV..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz see you'all next week


Wait, there's a PPV?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I want masked Kane to chokeslam & tombstone HHH tonight.

What we will get is HHH talking for about twenty minutes then he will fix his tie and leave.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking forward to an extended Rosebuds segment.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome 1 said:


> I want masked Kane to chokeslam & tombstone HHH tonight.
> 
> What we will get is HHH talking for about twenty minutes then he will fix his tie and leave.


The Authorityuugggh was on vacationuuuughhh and in the short time we were goneuugghhh everything went crazyuuugghhhhh Nowuggghhh I'll have to restore orderuigghhh like I beat Stingughhh in this very ringughhh at Wrestlemaniauughhh. The Authorityuugghhh Always Winsuuughhhh!
:HHH


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Do you think the Lucha Dragons will challenge for the tag titles at Extreme Rules? I would like to see them have a run with the titles.


Yes, I think they are headed to.

I'm not excited about what Triple H has to say about Tough Enough, really.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hope weed goes PG tonight. I expect weed references tonight whether they're dumb or not. Would be a truly amazing spectacle to see Vince toking up though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Feeling utter shite again 


Can Raw cheer me up?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Right after Raw is over:
> 
> "oh god! Why did I stay up to watch this shit!! It sucked whole ass!! Why did they have Korne and Big Slow on there? They suck the life out of the building!!"..oh wait, that'll probably be my reaction.


I save myself that much trouble and don't even watch. Lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Apparently Bryan is not there.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Apparently Bryan is not there.


:shitstorm:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Apparently Bryan is not there.


Well looks like I am not watching then. Might watch the good stuff (if something good actually happens, would be pretty shocking) tomorrow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Since we all know Raw will be shit once again. Maybe we just post gifs of Paige?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It astounds me that they keep Bryan off the show. Not just because he's the most over guy on the roster, but he's the Intercontinental champion ffs. Have your champions on Raw, have your most over guy on Raw.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Since we all know Raw will be shit once again. Maybe we just post gifs of Paige?


Love this idea!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Erik. said:


> It astounds me that they keep Bryan off the show. Not just because he's the most over guy on the roster, but he's the Intercontinental champion ffs. Have your champions on Raw, have your most over guy on Raw.


Looks like you and a lot of people in here missed the report that he's injured and therefore has been pulled off the air.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll be damned if they don't announce ambrose vs harper in a tables match for extreme rules, tonight.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I'll be damned if they don't announce ambrose vs harper in a tables match for extreme rules, tonight.



It will be Ambrose and Harper in a Chicago Street Fight.

:vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reptar said:


> Looks like you and a lot of people in here missed the report that he's injured and therefore has been pulled off the air.


I guess he's been injured the past two weeks. Guy can't catch a break.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A Paul Heyman G said:


> It will be Ambrose and Harper in a Chicago Street Fight.
> 
> :vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL, tables will be involved that'll be okay. I just think they are working towards a tables match ... so obviously it will be something left field. 

(btw TOTALLY forgot this ppv was in chicago ... they are going to shit ALL over the sheamus/ziggler match, a shame, shit (no pun intended) stipulation)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a gif of Paige from WM31?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> LOL, tables will be involved that'll be okay. I just think they are working towards a tables match ... so obviously it will be something left field.
> 
> (btw TOTALLY forgot this ppv was in chicago ... they are going to shit ALL over the sheamus/ziggler match, a shame, shit (no pun intended) stipulation)


I was just guessing. 

Ugh, yeah probably. It's such a shame too. Usually bigger cities have respect for the more talented wrestlers.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A Paul Heyman G said:


> I was just guessing.
> 
> Ugh, yeah probably. It's such a shame too. Usually bigger cities have respect for the more talented wrestlers.


I think ordinarily they would but that match stip is just so ... 1989.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Wait, there's a PPV?


Supreme Tools...or something like that...I think.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Does anyone have a gif of Paige from WM31?


Yup


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Yup


:done


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Since we all know Raw will be shit once again. Maybe we just post gifs of Paige?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you think the major announcement is going to be that Tough Enough contestants will have live Raw matches? or that the winners will have a title shot at summerslam or night of champions, something like that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I guess he's been injured the past two weeks. Guy can't catch a break.


Yeah. They're calling it a precautionary measure as of now. No conspiracies. Most of us already knew this was going to happen. It's not like Bryan continued treatment when his condition improved. He's doing some sort of weird holistic stuff instead of pursuing a real long-term solution.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

The women is a goddess


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I think ordinarily they would but that match stip is just so ... 1989.



:vince still thinks we're in the cold war lol

his future is so bright he has to wear shades - but only at night

if you :trips3?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Monday Night PAIGE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reptar said:


> Yeah. They're calling it a precautionary measure as of now. No conspiracies. Most of us already knew this was going to happen. It's not like Bryan continued treatment when his condition improved. He's doing some sort of weird holistic stuff instead of pursuing a real long-term solution.


Yep, and as expected, it's not working. What do you expect when you're relying on "Dr. Moonbeam and his assistant Star Voyager ". ...damned hippies...

As much as I like his wrestling, his lifestyle creeps me right the fuck out...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:ti

I wanted to watch this live first, but it's 2 am and I don't really want to do so anymore, so good night everyone.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> :ti
> 
> I wanted to watch this live first, but it's 2 am and I don't really want to do so anymore, so good night everyone.


Well that just convinced me to boycott tonight's show


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn watching New Day shuffle and clap on the pre show is embarrassing.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


>












FUCK ME SIDEWAYS.......Roman cutting a promo about Big Show, cue the Magic Beans pt II: The Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Almost time for Monday No F*cks!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I guess Reigns is facing Big Show at Extreme Rules? What % of Reigns' singles matches have been against Show? 50%? 60%?


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I can imagine this episode is just going to be a giant clusterfuck. Especially with no Bryan, I think i'll miss it...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

How are u guys liking the Big Show/Roman Reigns feud? Isn't it awesome?>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> :ti
> 
> I wanted to watch this live first, but it's 2 am and I don't really want to do so anymore, so good night everyone.



:vince$

opcorn


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

I predict Wyatt attacks HHH.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm ready:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Frost99 said:


> FUCK ME SIDEWAYS.......Roman cutting a promo about Big Show, cue the Magic Beans pt II: The Electric Boogaloo


"Hickory Dickory Dock, I'm going to punch you round the clock!"
*Cocks Fist*
*Duckface*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ready for 'Monday Night WrestlingForum Posting About How Fucking Shit WWE Is'! :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin :vince2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Time for Monday Night Fuckery!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Woohoo the F*ckery is here!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just finished catching up on True Detective...now I'm watching Raw. 

Talk about extreme opposites man, lol.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's go!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Who do you guys got answering Cena's challenge? I'm guessing some rando heel like Luke Harper or mark Henry


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Lets get through this shit, boys.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns Vs Big Slow is the WWE's diabolical attempt to cure insomnia.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I really wish Charlotte debuts soon (I know I keep saying that lol).


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Attention WWE morons I did not watch last week on purpose I didn't just "miss it"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder if this show's going to be dedicated to Kane's pride too?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Also lol for having our champion look weak to Kane, some dude that's hasn't won a match against someone not named Adam Rose since 2013


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That laugh Rollins does when he bans the RKO

:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damnit, fuck this Authority story.

END IT ALREADY. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Who do you guys got answering Cena's challenge? I'm guessing some rando heel like Luke Harper or mark Henry



If the WWE was smart on 4/20 it would be RVD


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

START THE FUCKING SHOW ALREADY!

5 minute recaps to start the show, what the fuck.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ready for a sucky Raw!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's get ready to bumbleeeeeeee


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Has Randy Orton ever seen a cage match? Interference is rampant...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Steel cage fuckery tonight. The usual.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why did they put up the cage already? We know what they look like lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

He is growing his hair back!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"In My Veins"? Is that the coke Randy does before coming out?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh c'mon JBL. Orton looks like an idiot. Everyone can just climb the cage to interfere.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Randy be like fuck weed gimme me that coke


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That music they play when they lower the cage. 


Amazing that's like the only tune that goes way back to the early days of the Attitude Era. Although they would do Hell in a Cell matches on RAW.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> If the WWE was smart on 4/20 it would be RVD


RVD don't work on 4/20 it's like Christmas to him. He has better things to do.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The cage?... now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> "In My Veins"? Is that the coke Randy does before coming out?



If we are lucky it is


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dis fast PPV sell.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Oh c'mon JBL. Orton looks like an idiot. Everyone can just climb the cage to interfere.


Hopefully a little kid starts singing to Randy Orton like that masterpiece at Extreme Rules last year


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How come they don't use the old steel cage anymore? The one used at St. Valentines Day Massacre.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

calling it..Authority will be hiding under the ring at the PPV.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good another week where faces will over use curse words to get reactions :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Internet cut off. Why is there a cage? Cage match incoming?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Orton calling Seth dumb.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy with that PG rating there...


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

His mind isn't his greatest asset? No way


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes Booker, we don't know how good Seth Rollins is. His wins over Cena, Orton, Ambrose and others have all been flukes.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam after all these years, Randy is still cutting put me to sleep promos


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Randy Orton in rare form already.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why do we have boring, monotone Randy and not speaking a mile a minute, coked up Orton?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Orton to win by Diamond Cutter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Oh good another week where faces will over use curse words to get reactions :lol


Vince's top faces are horrible mic workers so Vince tells them to cuss for pops.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

They actually think this shitty feud will draw?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait is this new music for Seth?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Orton sucks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rollins timre :banderas


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Slightly different theme?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't get how people can say Orton is bad on mic....cutting a damn good promo right now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If the Authority is going to be hiding under the ring I guess Big Show won't be getting under there with them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boring. Gonna watch rest of Supernatural


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins going to teach Randy to cut a promo.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

And people on WF actually hate this guy?

Randy Orton>>>


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like ole Seth got a little remix on the intro, not too bad.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Oh good another week where faces will over use curse words to get reactions :lol


and your point is???


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Same opening every week. Boring talking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton's promo sounds like he is reading a script. "As you lay gasping for breath" sounds very inauthentic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, Seth does have a point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the new opening to Rollins theme. Much better.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Extreme Rules is looking terrible and this is the go home Raw.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Got stream pulled up on here so I dont gotta sacrifice my gaming time 

*


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Jobber and Jobber security


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> and your point is???






TheLooseCanon said:


> Vince's top faces are horrible mic workers so Vince tells them to cuss for pops.



:draper2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Already bored.

They are very close to losing me to the Bucks game.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hair, elbow pads and being a babyface? Looks like Randall jumped back to 2004.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth, the human chessmaster! :mark:


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Rollins looks so good as champ :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey remember last year @ Extreme Rules when Evolution returned & battled the Shield? Remember back in 2012 when Brock Lesnar returned and kicked the crap out of Jon Boy? Remember when the PPV was named Backlash we saw Edge vs Cena in a LMS match? Or remember when Hulk Hogan teamed up with HBK in 05? Or what about Foley vs Orton Harccore Rueles in 04 or better yet the Rock vs HHH with Austin in 2000?

Yeah, really NOT feeling this years show but I just don't know why?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth GOATing it up! :rollins


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Seth GOATing it up! :rollins


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> :draper2


fpalm yea no


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Love the new opening to Rollins theme. Much better.


It's a big improvement! (Y)


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well, Seth does have a point.


Seth, cage matches, and points.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth is better than Orton. Better in ring and promo.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ORTON IN DAT MOOD


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Get it out of my system means the coke right?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton to RKO everyone backstage :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Wait. The Authority angle is still going on?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SEE THAT I JUST RKO'D STAN!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can picture coked out Orton randomly RKO'ing people backstage a la HBK backstage superkicks in 2006.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone think the Roman Reigns promo is the Main Event?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I miss seeing Orton's elbows.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :draper2


:clap


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy Orton to RKO everyone :lmao

Might be a fun, Raw.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tfw Orton didn't suck a big chode on the mic.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, a short opening segment?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, I could get behind a show where Orton just randomly RKOs people in segments.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is it just me or does anyone else think that when Randy repeats the same line, hes forgotten the next line and is trying to remember


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

RKO 3:16 outta everywhere!!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

gonna count the rkos!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Seth is better than Orton. Better in ring and promo.



Drunk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"My man Triple H"???? Booker he made your ass look like Booker Toby. Stop it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one cares about Tough Enough. No one has succeeded from it. Failure of a show.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't Tough Enough give us that major drawing power, Maven?

I could give a rat's ass...


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dean Ambrose about to squash some random mid card heel.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

The Ultimate New Black said:


>


:lmao

Thats a great smiley.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Seth just buried me. Yes Seth I watch WWE to forget all my misery etc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There can be no significant announcement about Tough enough. Is Big Andy a nominee for the HOF?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

black market stone cold steve austin


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

WWE's booking of Ambrose is: Have matches on TV.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, so Orton just owned Rollins in that segment. Sorry Seth, but you still have a way to go on the mic.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That was a really good opening segment. Both guys were on their game and they didn't drag things at all. Nice change of pace.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> Seth just buried me. Yes Seth I watch WWE to forget all my misery etc.


I think we all do :mj2


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Tough Enough, where contestants will compete to determine who gets the coveted release without having had a match


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Is anybody actually watching this sober ???


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is anyone excited for the Roman Reigns promo tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Opening promo less than half the usual!!! :mark::mark: :mark: The winds of change are sweeping through RAW!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Drunk


Sober. Orton is stale and is a robot on the mic. Give it up.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No one cares about Tough Enough.* No one has succeeded from it.* Failure of a show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Ambrose/Harper has been getting build for a random match on Raw?

Though if it is to set up another match at ER, I would be ok with it


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

Well. I'm actually pleased with the opening segment for once!

Randy Orton showed emotion.

Seth Rollins is still one of the best heels and his promos have vastly improved.

I like the hook of Randy RKOing people. Such an Attitude Era thing to do!

And, it was all done in less than 10 minutes! So refreshing that the opening segment can be quick and easy, yet effective!


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Rollins is so much better on mic.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> You know, I could get behind a show where Orton just randomly RKOs people in segments.


Randy better not be teasing us we need to see some of those outta nowhere RKO's

:rko2

Good thing he sniffed a line of the good shit tonight


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone think the Roman Reigns promo is the Main Event?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

I really like Ambrose, but his act is really stale right now. 

Opening was meh. Like both guys, but the promos were nothing special. 

The first hour is going to be somewhat watchable, while hour 2 will drag horribly und hour 3 is going to contain much of the fuckery. I shouldn't have stayed awake.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hate when ambrose is on early, but at least he's on lol  

and oh Randy, please go around rio'ing every cunt tonight, just whoever you see mate.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Is anyone excited for the Roman Reigns promo tonight?


Yes!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Harribel said:


> I think we all do :mj2


Yeah , but I didn't want to call anyone else miserable. :grin2:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


>


Oh the 3rd Marine guy, forgot.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Sober. Orton is stale and is a robot on the mic. Give it up.



And he's still more entertaining than Rollins. Says alot, no?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, so far no reason to shut it off!


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Rollins is constantly improving I'm enjoying watching him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> You know, I could get behind a show where Orton just randomly RKOs people in segments.



Have show where it is half that and half Brock Lesnar wrecking shit and you got:

:vince$


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Does anyone else see a little Brian Pillman in Dean Ambrose? Fuck I miss Pillman.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Can the stipulation for Harper and Ambrose's match this Sunday be a "Loser Wears Wrestling Gear" matchup?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay Harper gets some mic time, not bad.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

UGH.....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, have Harper the one cutting promos, not Ambrose. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Harper talks like a straight ******* trailer trash racist. It's amazing:lol


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

Luke Harper on the mic?!

Wow, this is a real change of pace from the usual status quo.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Remember how hot Dean was in August? And then they fucked it up by making him film a movie that no one gave a fuck for.

Holy fuck a Luke Harper promo :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So it's just taken Ambrose 3 weeks to remember the powerbomb Harper gave him


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

#Halfassbuildupmatch


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Luke Harperten second promo? Nice

To least they are not wearing the same gear again


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Is Raw airing tonight? 

There's some weird show where they're giving people mic time on USA right now instead.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad to see they mixed up the shirts so we can tell the white trash apart in this fight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper got promo time! :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Harper with a tribetwelve symbol?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Incoming overdone Ambrose ropeflip spot!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"See, I just RKO'd STAN!"


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Opening promo less than half the usual!!! :mark::mark: :mark: The winds of change are sweeping through RAW!


It's because Triple H needs a majority of the time to make the Tough Enough announcement.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Why does the WWE insist on doing the same matches in a row with no storyline/character progression? 

God the talent in this company is wasted.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Dear WWE, 

Push Luke Harper

Sincerely Therockpwnsall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if Harper used talking points for his promo, or just recited it from memory?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody else find it strange that they always have the gimmick match set up the week before the match is supposed to take place.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nikki Bella said:


> Remember how hot Dean was in August? And then they fucked it up by making him film a movie that no one gave a fuck for.
> 
> Holy fuck a Luke Harper promo :lmao


He was hot because of Rollins, who makes everyone look like gold.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Holy shit, this silence for two premium wrestlers


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn, that tone of Voice from Cole screamed commercial break.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So bored with Ambrose. Happy WWE? You got what you wanted. :reigns

Turn him heel please.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> And he's still more entertaining than Rollins. Says alot. No?


Nah, but I'm talking to a Nicki Minaj fan. Your taste in wrestling and music is the same-TRASH.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't use the announce table!!! that's an instant DQ as of last week!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Harper/Ambrose is going to happen at the ppv as well


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ambrose/Harper in an Extreme Rules match could be intertaining. If it was on the card.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> Wait. The Authority angle is still going on?


It will never end :HHH2

:cry


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> He was hot because of Rollins, who makes everyone look like gold.


No, he was hot because of good booking but not taking anything away from Rollins. They both made it entertaining.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LED boards just sounds so lame.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hardcore Style? 

Yeah there so HARDCORE when they remove all the dangerous stuff on the announce table before putting their headed rival through. Hardcore KINDNESS to the extreme


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Nah, but I'm talking to a Nicki Minaj fan. Your taste in wrestling and music is the same-TRASH.



So original


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

...What was that..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Agh, lost him!"


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Bullshit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boring.

Save_Us_Steen


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Unpopular opinion but Dean Ambrose is really boring...


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Comedy time fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti Titus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was the ending? :shrug


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING LOL!!!

Titus just became the best part of the show, lol.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

lol they had no idea how to end this match, did they


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus:lmao

THAT NIG


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So he just ran away and that's it :maury


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uh alright. 

Jamie Noble is great! :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They should bring back the Hardcore title but book it better. Dean would be a pretty sick Hardcore champion if booked like The Undertaker in 2001. 

This match could have used that title, it was pretty good.

And :lmao Titus :maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Titus.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

J & J and the Prime Time Players. Could watch those four all day.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fo' I beat yo little ass :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hes here yes yes yes


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love you Titus.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:titus :ha


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

To the Ending of the Ambrose/Harper match where they were so "Hardcore" to get ahold of one another.....


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Big O in the background.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WaheemSterling said:


> Unpopular opinion but Dean Ambrose is really boring...


Whole show is really.

Brock and Neville (who is being labeled a mid carder) are entertaining.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Booker T: "hahaha...he really IS a lunatic!"

Umm...how so? He did literally nothing that could be considered lunacy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL!

Segment just ends when Harper walks backstage and Dean decides not to chase him. WHAT A RIVALRY!!!!! FEEL THE ANGER!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ambrose and Harper could have a kickass match but still wont care to watch the PPV in full. Still hope Wyatt Family reunites and attacks Orton that night too. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesn't Rollins sweat all the time? :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice heel scene for Rollins.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kalisto :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but Seth Rollins championship reign is pretty lame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those seeds to the faceturn and HHH/Rollins are being planted.

:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lucha! Lucha!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

At least I can switch between the Bulls game and Raw tonight, haha.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lucha Dragons with that 1991 Sega Genesis music


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lucha! Lucha Lucha!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why are they making him look like a puss nugget WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Booker T: "hahaha...he really IS a lunatic!"
> 
> Umm...how so? He did literally nothing that could be considered lunacy.


"Oh My! We're having fun!" :cole


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Kallisto and that other guy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More security? RALPHUS=SECURITY!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wait did the Lucah Dragons just raid Cody Rhodes entrance attire?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So he gets in Brocks face.....but he's scared of Orton? fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SovereignVA said:


> Fo' I beat yo little ass :lmao


I was rollin. He needs to just fly off the handle like that every week.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins playing the spoiled little chicken shit heel so well.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The camera work makes me somewhat motion sick ):


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Those seeds to the faceturn and HHH/Rollins are being planted.
> 
> :mark:


looked more like a HHH face turn if anything


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> Wait did the Lucah Dragons just raid Cody Rhodes entrance attire?


Graverobbers!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mad Max :mark: Tom Hardy :mark:

WWE :Lame


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> Lucha Dragons with that 1991 Sega Genesis music


That's some KOF/SNK music if I ever heard it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> So he gets in Brocks face.....but he's scared of Orton? fpalm


You weren't supposed to remember that Damnit. :vince7


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh ... protection?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh god, not these boring idiots.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you guys think RVD is up to today? I wonder if he works on this specific day?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> looked more like a HHH face turn if anything


When the Authority ends, Rollins will be the face. Might look like that right now, but there's still plenty of more chapters left.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the Dragons are facing Cesaro/Kidd already? Kind of fast.



mattheel said:


> Booker T: "hahaha...he really IS a lunatic!"
> 
> Umm...how so? He did literally nothing that could be considered lunacy.


He got close enough to smell Harper's breath. A mix of pig ass, meth and backwoods outhouse. That's crazy to me.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Isn't this the go away RAW? Guaranteed shit, although last week's pretty much was, too.


Aren't they all "go away" Raws?

I'm gonna be brave and watch for 20 minutes then go away to bed.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Why are they making him look like a puss nugget WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Vince and his molding of characters


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Those seeds to the faceturn and HHH/Rollins are being planted.
> 
> :mark:


Sure. But a seed for a Rollins faceturn? Didnt seem that way.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big E called Renee Young a knock off Kirsten Dunst on the app.

Please brah, Dunst doesn't have shit on her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Sure. But a seed for a Rollins faceturn? Didnt seem that way.


There's still alot more chapters to be written before the Authority completely breaks apart.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Vince and his molding of characters


"Do you think Rollins looking weak makes Reigns look strong?" :vince


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes. Jobber entrance for the *****. Good work.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"All talent has to look like shit, so my choices can look good. It isn't like the fans will stop watching!" :vince3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hard to be hardcore when you can't blade...


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Anybody else hear the rumor of the Belleas turning face because Naomi turned heel? So basically NOBODY gets the rub of beating the "Mean Girls" lite for the title instead que anther #WCW2000 booking style of having Niki having her face superwoman push......

I wonder why? :cena


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> So he gets in Brocks face.....but he's scared of Orton? fpalm


If you're a heel, winning the WWE Championship instantly turns you into a giant pussy.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day to beat the crap out of Mucha Luchas.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Please save us from the Lucha Boregons becoming champs guys; please.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, New Day is turning heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big E's titties are bigger than Kallisto's head.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Lucha Dragons *and* The New Day! :dance

Poor New Day still getting pissed on. :mj5 At least the crowd is loving the Dragons.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

New Day gear...."blinded by the tights...revved up like a deuce and a runner in the night..


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

People Power said:


> If you're a heel, winning the WWE Championship instantly turns you into a giant pussy.


Unless youre gigantic. They literally can only book two types of heels. They arent much for innovation.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Aren't they all "go away" Raws?
> 
> I'm gonna be brave and watch for 20 minutes then go away to bed.


OK who am I kidding, is anybody seriously watching this shit?

As good as Lucha dragon's can be.. I just don;t get match ups like this. Nothing means anything anymore, its real sad.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:jbl "Maggle that NOT all, the universe also thinks Cena SUCKS, Roman SUCKS and anybody else shoved down their throats but hey will NOT mention those. Instead I'll say this month the WWE network is FREE, FREE MAGGLE no 9.99 this month"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Big E's titties are bigger than Kallisto's head.


They're E cups. 8*D


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TJQ said:


> "Do you think Rollins looking weak makes Reigns look strong?" :vince


That's what is important here. Can't have Rumble-booked Rollins going around and get over like water in the Sahara.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Wonder if New Day are going to get a gimmick change once they are full blown heels. I think a cross between overly preachy and NoD 2.0 would be good for them.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kallisto is incredible.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Big E called Renee Young a knock off Kirsten Dunst on the app.
> 
> Please brah, Dunst doesn't have shit on her.


Yea I saw that, and agreed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That is Sin Cara in the ring you fucking retards, Come on JBL and Cole.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Since Randy doesn't have RKO he should bring out the PUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tweets scrolling along the screen fpalm people and social media fpalm


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Love that tag team division build up, couldn't you just feel the tension of having the tag team champions WATCHING backstage for either team to face them? Nailing biting captivating TV.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Book for making me feel old. Kofi's been there since 08 and pretty much is claim to fame is being Punk's road buddy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lucha Dragons are certainly no Rey Mysterio and OG Sin Cara.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Solf said:


> That's what is important here. Can't have Rumble-booked Rollins going around and get over like water in the Sahara.


At least not when he's your top heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Solf said:


> That's what is important here. Can't have Rumble-booked Rollins going around and get over like water in the Sahara.


That plays a part. If they kept booking Rollins strong after he got those cheers right after the Royal Rumble triple threat match, he'd be way too over as a face. That definitely is a factor, IMO.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Tweets scrolling along the screen fpalm people and social media fpalm


Yep, I can't stand it.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I think someone's already got dibs on "attitude adjustment"


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nikki Bella GIF's. Anybody got them?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Since Randy doesn't have RKO he should bring out the PUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Obviously that's what he'll do, common sense dude


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good to see that New Day is FINALLY getting over. (Y)


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Yey, ADVERTS!!!

:dance


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That plays a part. If they kept booking Rollins strong after he got those cheers right after the Royal Rumble triple threat match, he'd be way too over as a face. That definitely is a factor, IMO.


Good point. But i dont think they have to book him strong. Just ruthless. Like he was he put Ambrose and Orton out and when he threatened to kill Edge. He wasnt necessarily strong because he needed help to do those things. He certainly wasnt a pussy, but he wasnt really strong in the traditional sense. Just ruthless. I think that that served his heel character tremendously. Now...we're just getting the same old heel champ shit.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Look what I found.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Good to see that New Day is FINALLY getting over. (Y)


I'm sorry but I don't see how with that gimmick.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, that Pepsi Max commercial was best thing I've seen all night...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Look what I found.


Lol now that is hot but no way is that legit.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Good to see that New Day is FINALLY getting over. (Y)


I hope that was sarcasm?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

When did they turn Sheamus ugly? My gosh.

The brand split isn't back is it?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> When did they turn Sheamus ugly? My gosh.
> 
> The brand split isn't back is it?


Sheamus has always been ugly but at least he looks somewhat kick ass now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lucha Dragons are fun as hell.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok. The commentary is just abysmal tonight....even more so than usual.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I know it's harmless snack, and we all probably played with out food imagining it as a person, friend, relative before we devoured it. 

Animal crackers (cookies) anyone?

M&M candies anyone?



but there's something about this ad I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I like the New Day as heels


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He's on FIRE! Lucha Lucha!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW! That was impressive.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I love Kalisto's baby rana.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, here I am watching RAW on Monday against my better judgment. Oh well...Kalisto ROCKS!!! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol Woods


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hahahahaha awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Blacks are cheaters guys.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The referee found nothing suspicious about that.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

It's nice having this around now that Morrison, Rey, and Shelton are gone. 

[email protected] Woods!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao Pretty clever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol :clap


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So did Kidd/Cesaro just turn face?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So New Day vs. Cesaro/Kidd. Saves the Dragons match, but boy will people not care about that match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I actually liked that finish a lot.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

weird...

Don't look at the outfits too long or it may cause seizures.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Day with that win! Time to dance a little. :dance


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait...what?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao This clown Woods

RKO! RKO!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

lol kofi


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lucha Dragons are unsurprisingly killing it. 

:ha at Xavier giving The New Day the victory. NEW DAY! :clap NEW DAY! :clap


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kofi fucked up again. :lmao


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

SHIT! RKO out of nowhere!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES ORTON. FUCK EM.

Should of got Big E's ass too.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Black people are cheaters and chumps apparently.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I like them sparing Big E as he's my favourite talent in the New Day.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This reminds me of Kane's night of destruction from 1998. :lmao


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

And the Kofi/Orton beef continues?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Booker or Mark Henry should really manage those guys.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The blacks scheming.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

That was real good tag match. 

Kallisto is the king of botch-recovery. I thought he was gonna die about 4 times, then recovered.

and that cheating ending....:banderas

Wonder if that's Big E breaking away. And wonder if any face turns will come Sunday from this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton thrives on the souls of tag teams.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

THANK GOD!!!!! I love you for that xavier.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

RKO Outta Nowhere!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A lower end heel that isn't a complete dumbshit? Good move, WWE!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

STUPID :rko2


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That plays a part. If they kept booking Rollins strong after he got those cheers right after the Royal Rumble triple threat match, he'd be way too over as a face. That definitely is a factor, IMO.


He could get Triple Threat booking and still be hated as fuck by the casuals. Seems like at this point, WWE even asked him to restrain from using his awesome slingblade because it's too "facey"...

Just have him do some wicked shit. Threatening to break Edge's neck was absolutely fantastic, as an example. Make him a total asshole whatsoever.

I do reckon your point is valid though ; He looked like a face in the afromented triple threat match, but that was probably because he was the true underdog, considering he was going up against Cena and Lesnar.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Best face turn ever by Kidd and Cesaro


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Orton's Night of Destruction.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So Kidd & Cesaro are the faces? Fuck I give up with this NXT shutout *#WWELogic*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Typical Vince sending Orton to steal Kallisto's thunder.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Two matches, two awful endings :trips3


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Day is certainly no Nation of Domination.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Kofi fucked up again. :lmao



Seemed more like Ortons fault.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

2 Rkos!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Orton going to attack random superstars tonight much like Austin did back on a Raw episode in 97 or 98. Only now less people give a fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big E's like "Vince needs me back at the house, so......."


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

We still posting Paige? :hmm:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Have the abandoned the LED apron?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RKO is RAW tonight! Never seen that before.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn, that pop for Orton. The last time he probably got that big of a pop was probably when he banged Jojo the virgin.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The prospects of Orton picking up a baby are terrifying.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I miss the smoother Orton that'd run in..hit a smooth ass RKO...stand up..smirk and pose.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Can he RKO nikki bella? lol. I want to see at least five more tonight lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kingston probably had a PTSD-esque flashback to when Randall RKO'd him *and* his main event push back in 2009. :lel


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol free in April? Its free about 6 months of the year


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Booker or Mark Henry should really manage those guys.


uh uh..turn them dark and make them the new Wyatt family


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kofi Kingston needs a big push like he had against Orton in 09. Ppl talk about Big E getting pushed i say Kofi is one of the best on the roster.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton with his first successful defense of the tag team title vs New Day! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JohnCooley said:


> When did they turn Sheamus ugly? My gosh.
> 
> The brand split isn't back is it?


That's a good question. I've been asking myself this question for weeks. I think we have somewhat of a soft brand split right now. Sheamus, Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, and Harper have all been seen on Smackdown lately a lot more than RAW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WTF was Kofi doing pre-RKO? Fuck up, and horrible acting dizzy.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> We still posting Paige? :hmm:


She got no ass and looks like mayonaise. STOP!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Have the abandoned the LED apron?


yup, at first I thought they were skipping it because they were in UK, but it looks like they got lazy again and gone back to the old cloth apron.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Whose finisher is Cena going to no-sell this week?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I miss Mark Henry. Speaking of him, this gave me a chuckle.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Ok. The commentary is just abysmal tonight....even more so than usual.


Every week they try to out-do themselves

Cole on Cena just a second ago - "innovative"

:cole


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

"The one night of the year WWE goes extreme." 

Yeah... it's still PG, morons. Nothing extreme there in using some kendo sticks-


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Video clip of John Boy's springboard stunner to Barrett*

:cole: "The very innovative John Cena!"

:maisielol2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I hope that was sarcasm?





Heath V said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see how with that gimmick.


They're slowly getting over as heels. See how the crowd got PISSED when they cheated to win? They're finally getting over!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

TJQ said:


> "Do you think Rollins looking weak makes Reigns look strong?" :vince


Who has the WHC title & who doesn't? Who has Big Show as his little bitch & who got the crap knocked out of them by said bitch last week? ... Exactly.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*They seriously need to have a shock win for the U.S. Title before Extreme Rules. A 3-Way for the title instead of this third bout no one cares about with just plain old Rusev.*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


> We still posting Paige? :hmm:


Can anyone post Nikki Bella GIF's next please?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

More replays of last week? I didn't watch last week on purpose not b/c I "missed" it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nikki Bella said:


> I miss Mark Henry. Speaking of him, this gave me a chuckle.


:maury I shouldn't be laughing this hard.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> That's a good question. I've been asking myself this question for weeks. I think we have somewhat of a soft brand split right now. Sheamus, Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, and Harper have all been seen on Smackdown lately a lot more than RAW.



I'm interested in seeing how this plays out..


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> She got no ass and looks like mayonaise. STOP!


That "i luv big asses lol" trend is what needs to stop asap. For the love of Jesus FUCKING Christ.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It never made sense to me having Cena defend his title on Raw while he's already booked to defend it at a PPV, you know he wasn't losing regardless so what's the point of the raw match


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

banning the RKO is pretty dumb. 


So glad WWE didn't the dumb staff writers back in the Attitude Era, I can only imagine them trying a clause of banning the Stone Cold stunner. The audience would have rioted the place.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Solf said:


> That "i luv big asses lol" trend is what needs to stop asap. For the love of Jesus FUCKING Christ.



No it doesn't.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

45 minutes in and Raw has actually been good? WTF?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> We still posting Paige? :hmm:


I saw a CM Punk video like this once...


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> They're slowly getting over as heels. See how the crowd got PISSED when they cheated to win? They're finally getting over!


I wouldn't call that getting over, they're just being more annoying, if when they do go fully heel, Mark Henry should join and lead them, than have Booker T, get involved in some sort


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

axel vs fandango is next I believe ... axeman schooling phillips on the app, 'it's axetreme rules, how many times I gotta tell you till you get it right'.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Undertakerowns said:


> She got no ass and looks like mayonaise. STOP!


I got no problem with her skin color but these marks must be depraved of nice looking asses in their life if they're going gaga over this.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> I saw a CM Punk video like this once...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fall Out Boy is still a thing?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> No it doesn't.


Well, so be it. Get in line with working class trends. I take high pride in being a little more refined.

*random Sandow smiley*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL - "I've never seen anything like this."

Man, you were dropped into a limo. The hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I wouldn't call that getting over, they're just being more annoying, if when they do go fully heel, Mark Henry should join and lead them, than have Booker T, get involved in some sort


Thats the point of being a heel. They got a good deal of heat tonight. So yes they are getting over.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG the Roman Reigns Promo is next something HUGE must be happening in the main event if this is going on now.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

So Bray to interfere at Extreme Rules?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Why is Reigns stuck in a program with Big Show? He should be going after the WWEWHC.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE's use of 'extreme' is Sesame Street's use of the word 'extreme'.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, Raw was good, now it got uninteresting


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"i've never seen anything like this"

I'm not one to talk shit about the commentators, but I really hate it when they say that.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> We still posting Paige? :hmm:


God RAW will be so boring without her.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Show and Reigns' rivalry has gone on far too long


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Build to Show/Reigns is awful.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

JBL says his never seen anything like what he saw Big Show do to Roman Reigns last week...... Even though JBL has had much worse done to him in his career.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Got a feeling the Cena-Rusev match on Sunday will end up Cena choking Rusev out with an STF with the chain and he will pass out


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> She got no ass and looks like mayonaise. STOP!


And she's STILL sexy AF! I normally go for thicker, darker girls (see profile pic & girl #1 to the far left & girl #5 to the far right of my sig pic), but something about Paige is just so damn sexy, even if she ain't got no ass or melanin.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Vince isn't getting the memo that show isn't getting regins over but hey Vince keep ruining regins career


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

when did he go back to this theme


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

News for you Big Show Roman already IS the biggest FAIL in recent memory not just because of Roman himself but let's not forget *#WWELogic* that was behind his push


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jobber match and jobber crowd.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Axelmania Hellz yeah


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay. The least over gimmick in 2013, 2014 and 2015


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

:lol For real, I know y'all have been coming around to Reigns but the guy ain't tough. When the man speaks, he's a joke. I don't give a damn, y'all need to pull ya heads in. Y'all just been getting accustomed. For real, he's as much of a joke as he was on day one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jobber entrance for Axel :deanfpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I wouldn't call that getting over, they're just being more annoying, if when they do go fully heel, Mark Henry should join and lead them, than have Booker T, get involved in some sort


That's what I'm saying... They're getting over as HEELS. Did I really have to say that?

HEY! It's 2013 all over again. It's FANDANGO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

450 lbs Big Show won't be able to get up from a Spear, FML


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

#AxtremeRules


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fandango - Let's wait a couple of years, bury a guy, and then push him.


Curtis Axel = Every black comedian's white guy dancing impression.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao Axel-mania


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Why is Reigns stuck in a program with Big Show? He should be going after the WWEWHC.


Kayfabe? Because Orton never got his rematch from a year ago and beat Reigns and Ryback to become #1 contender and face Rollins again since he already beat him once, but not for the title.

In reality? Because they're trying to salvage Roman Reigns after he was pushed too far while most people didn't care. If he continued feuding for the belt, he'd only get booed more and more.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Fandangoing might be the lamest thing in the WWE


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Thats the point of being a heel. They got a good deal of heat tonight. So yes they are getting over.


Of course that is the point, but it's only been a few weeks that people are yelling new day sucks.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HES TEWERKIN MAGGLE :jbl


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Axel should grow his hair long, bulk up a bit. He could be something special should he be repackaged.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Michael McGillicutty vs. Johnny Curtis: THE MATCH WE'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Axel needs a version of Real American with his own custom lyrics.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Not two of my favorite Superstars being reduced to filler matches.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Fandango vs Curtis Axel...I hurried back from getting tea for this?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Axel and Fandango are amazing. That is all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They're playing the wrong music, lol.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Music botch?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Actually glad to see that they seem to be doing something with Fandango again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Whoops.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Music botch. Is it that hard?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Quick work of Axel and they play the wrong song. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, the wrong music? :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did the producers not know what theme to play?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Playing the wrong theme :lmao


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Lmao....theme song botch...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This company.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They accidentally played is Rosa music....hahahahahaha!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Who the fuck thought pushing Fandango was a good idea


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Talking about Paige's flat ass.

speaking of ass. 

Sir Charles Barkley's daughter.












































:wall​


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

music guy botched that lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show vs Reigns in a Last Man Standing match in Chicago? ac


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They have totally fucked over the whole Miz/Mizdow rivalry.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They can't even go two weeks into re-pushing Fanny without botching his theme music. Jesus Christ, monkey balls.

:maisielol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone watch Superstars?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Triple H just dropped a comment on the WF


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did WWE decide to Fandango his old theme again? The ship has sailed.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Why exactly is the Miz v Mizdow for the name rights NOT a PPV match?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A bunch of monkeys are in the production booth right now.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I legit turn the channel for 1 minute and the match is already over. What is this mess?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Back Bitches :trips


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A feud over the use of the "Miz" name
And y'all give Russo shit


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ouch. Playing the wrong theme when the storyline is centered around his reverting back to his old theme


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The fucking Miz is defending the US. The Miz is defending our freedoms. Think about that.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Has Tough Enough ever made a legit WWE star? What happened to the guy that won last time?


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

20-25 minute in-ring promo incoming :HHH2


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man, it's ridiculous that this match isn't on the PPV. 

Did I miss anything good so far? I'm just tuning in.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Fandango is a face now right? 

I don't know, when Rock returned back when he was feuding with CM Punk, he said Fandango had the best gimmick on tv at the time, as a heel, i think he would make an incredible ic or us champ. I mean, they just gave up on him after his win against Jericho at Mania of all places (for no reason at all!!!!). 

I think the top rope leg drop is an amazing finisher, simple, yet devastating. And his strikes and selling is awesome, he also had a really good old school match against BigE when E was US champ. 

Give this man a chance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone gettng the Marine dvd?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Talking about Paige's flat ass.
> 
> speaking of ass.
> 
> Sir Charles Barkley's daughter.


Barkley Face.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Talking about Paige's flat ass.
> 
> speaking of ass.
> 
> ...


Holy shit that ass! Too bad I cant look at her face without seeing :barkley


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Miz vs Sandow for The Miz brand should have been a contract ladder match at ER *sigh*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> The fucking Miz is defending the US. The Miz is defending our freedoms. Think about that.


He's also defending our right to sexual arousal with his Niagara commercials.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> Has Tough Enough ever made a legit WWE star? What happened to the guy that won last time?


Pretty sure he got busted for failing a drug test. A waste of time for everyone on the show..save Cameron.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

finally someone i really want to see is coming out. Bow down!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Big Show vs Reigns in a Last Man Standing match in Chicago? ac


:lenny5


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Anyone gettng the Marine dvd?


Yeah, I'll put it next to my Bergman dvds. Work of art that movie looks like. :vince


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Anyone gettng the Marine dvd?


Lol no.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The fucking Miz is defending the US. The Miz is defending our freedoms. Think about that.


Well luckily he's facing D-listers and Summer Rae trying to look mean. Anything tougher than a girl scout troop and we'd be dead.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> Has Tough Enough ever made a legit WWE star? What happened to the guy that won last time?


He was released before getting to compete in a match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Talking about Paige's flat ass.
> 
> speaking of ass.
> 
> ...


Looks waaaaaaaaayyyyy too much like Chuck :maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woot woot he's back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:trips2 incoming


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Get your shovels out. :buried

LOL at no X-Pac mention.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

HHH's Tough Enough announcement - he's going to enter it. It is one title he has not won


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> Has Tough Enough ever made a legit WWE star? What happened to the guy that won last time?


That stuttering, inbred retard Silent Rage? What a surprise he didn't make it. That dude flat out sucked. 'DEEZ GAHZ DONT ZERVTA BE IN DIS RANG WIFF MAY.'


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh god damnit, it's the schnoz


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of Kings!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH with that great victory over this guy:

:flabbynsting


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Anyone gettng the Marine dvd?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i want to dance with Curtis Axel, fact.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So Why exactly is the Miz v Mizdow for the name rights NOT a PPV match?


Because blah blah more time to make Reigns look strong blah blah $9.99 MAGGLE blah blah.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> speaking of ass.



If that's your tastes, I hope you never make it to France. You'd rape every fucking Normande Cattle you come across.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> The fucking Miz is defending the US. The Miz is defending our freedoms. Think about that.


I'd be all for if it was Mike and Coral. 


Now that was a duo that could get the job done.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

#Sameoldshit another 20 min plus HHH promo.......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Lol no.


I wont even pirate it.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Tough Enough Live!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I hope my Dylan Mile will be on Tough Enough <3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd gives no fucks about Tough Enough as expected.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I wont even pirate it.


Agreed.

Don't judge me but I own the first one lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The next future(s) of the WWE are in NXT right now.

Zayn
Owens
Balor


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What would it be like to be buried by Cena? :hmm:


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuck off with your boring repetitive 20 minute promos HHH.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who hasn't dreamed of getting their hopes crushed by an egotistical geriatric and his insecure son-in-law?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Now is the time for an RKO outta nowhere! :mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

RAW is now a commercial break by itself.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Authority at a Cross Rhodes? New face?










The push is coming. :mark:


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

This might possibly be the most boring RAW of all-time.

I should stop trying to watch it live. I can never stick through. Awful.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its funny how the people who don't win tough enough end up having better careers than the people who do.
I mean seriously Maven won and he came and went just like that


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

When's the last time Tough Enough's champion became something huge?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Moral of this story, Romam Reigns headlined WM so anyone can do it? :hunter


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Crowd gives no fucks about Tough Enough as expected.


First time seeing it on the network, it was fun to watch.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This inspirational TED Talk mother fucker.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry Haitch, but I think the OSU buckeyes will stick with their 99 thousand!


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

It would be so awesome if Randy just came running out and RKO triple H...I would love it!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

weird crowd isn't into this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> HHH's Tough Enough announcement - he's going to enter it. It is one title he has not won


He hasn't won the U.S. Title.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I will be applying!!!


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

BOOORING BOOOOORING


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

10 men and 5 women? Get outta here with this sexist trash.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this is seriously happening on raw? who cares, shut up.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow HHH sounds full of shit right now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you have what it takes to job to John Cena? Send your tapes and telegraph your finishers right now...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HHH interupted by Kane :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH my dreams seldom involve wrestling unless it's me wrestling women.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Medicaid said:


> weird crowd isn't into this.


Not really. Tough Enough hasn't really made anyone and they are using the biggest douchebag heel they have to try and sell it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Why you no like my Tough Enough? The success rate is......well......damn it!" :vince5


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH is here! About time he showed up for a good reason.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He hasn't won the U.S. Title.


I'm shocked, I thought you were going to say the Diva's title.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I nominate IdontShiv for tough enough


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey look, Kane is saving us? :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, they could have done this in advertisement. Waste of time. WTF?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> 10 men and 5 women? Get outta here with this sexist trash.


Agree. Since it's a male heavy business, there should be more guys.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They have the quota of actual female wrestlers so they need more fitness models and non-wrestling planks


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kane's here, should be interesting.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

DAT CROWD REACTION!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone here signing up? :troll


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

10 men and 5 women in Tough Enough, well that's something.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't wait for this show's relaunch. Brought us all-time greats like Cameron.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Everyone aspires to be a legend like Daniel Puder and those other guys that won. *


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> 10 men and 5 women? Get outta here with this sexist trash.


Sexist how?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd should start chanting RKO! RKO! RKO!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I nominate IdontShiv for tough enough


I nominate mr wrestling 1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This show will only be good if Bob Holly is a trainer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Katie Vick for Tough Enough! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Kane retiring :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

IT'S ONLY 9PM? FUCK.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd cheers for Kane quitting :ha


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kane retiring? GOAT RAW


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Do what we've always done in the back eh?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

lol, they're just NOW chanting "boring"? Should have been chanting that four minutes ago. 

lol at Kane being the one meant to save this segment. That's when you know it's really bad.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well that's a website i have to put a parental control on ... sigh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Kane's leaving? Really?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Two weeks notice in wrestling:lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm black, so I won't get picked most likely. :mj2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Crowd should start chanting RKO! RKO! RKO!


That would be awesome.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww nuts, Kane


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is laying an egg..I think the crowd has had it.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Thank God. Go retire Kane.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I nominate IdontShiv for tough enough


:ti good luck with that


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


So Silent, his Rage. No one can hear it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Just have Orton RKO the Tough Enough people to eliminate them :draper2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> This might possibly be the most boring RAW of all-time.
> 
> I should stop trying to watch it live. I can never stick through. Awful.


Preach.
What _really_ have we seen so far that is relevant or memorable?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO at this :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit!

Let's go, Kane!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rollins with another excellent heel promo.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

that rage from kane"!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What will concessions do without his leadership?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane is flipping his shit! 

I kind of like it!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

El Torito Champion?

:YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH giving Rollins that WERK


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Kane with passion.

And the people like it. The hell?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

El Torito! clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Please...PLEASE don't tell me Kane/Rollins 4 the WWE Title next month. #WorsethanKane /Bryan


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

El Torito champion! :lmao


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Seth Rollins saving this segment :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

best kane promo in years


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO Kane tellin' it like it is.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dat Torito Burial :mj2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Kane's about to have a stroke.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

In all my years. This is a side of Kane I never seen before. 


To think he used to be a mute.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy shit, CM Punk mention!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

:rollins goating it up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Yet I hear that Seth is a bad heel.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WE COULD HAVE MADE EL TORITO CHAMPION

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Kane showing some passion


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao at Kane on El Torito


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

El Torito!! I'm dying!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

omg TrueBeliever should totally apply for Tough Enough. Tall, dark and handsome. Plus, he's a wrestling fan! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Funny they talk kayfabe about what they tried to do in real to Roman Regins just a few short weeks ago.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Meanwhile, El Torito in the backstage,

*throws hands in air*

"What the fuck, guys!"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Guardian of the Gate? :ha

Or does he mean The Gate Keeper?

Then who is the Key Master?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Guardian of the Gate? :what?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kane is finally entertaining again!

Torito as WWE WHC = Best for business.












finalnight said:


> I'm shocked, I thought you were going to say the Diva's title.


That title is obviously gonna be for Steph to hold until the end of time, silly. :I


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Crowd seems to be terribly mic'd.

Kane was really good there. Saved this segment.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cage is there to keep people out of the ring. Better get someone to keep people away from the cage.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Guardian of the Gate

:larry


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kane loves El Torito.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Are they still talking about Tough Enough? I'm a confused fan.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kane with those emotions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this is basically a setup to make sure Orton doesn't win the title. Ok.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Smarkbusters ripping Rollins' character apart is a joy to watch


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

People here giving the props to Seth instead of Kane. He just did a better promo than Seth did his entire career.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Guardian of the Gate? 

*#WCWKevinSulavinbooking*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH and Kane pulling some OG shit right there.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

We could've made el torito champion!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kane going to screw Seth at the PPV?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Gate Guardian. Isn't that from Yugioh?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All a work to screw over Orton.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth is like spoiled child.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Gate Keeper


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

Seth vs El Torrito: Book it Vince! 


:vince$


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

kane mentioning ambrose, make sure he doesn't do it two more times, rollins thinks he's beetlejuice, he can't stand his name being mentioned.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane is the key master!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Guardian of the Gate
> 
> :larry


Are you the Gatekeeper?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Kane is finally entertaining again!
> 
> Torito as WWE WHC = Best for business.


OUR WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION IS TWERKIN', MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is the Authority turning face, or am i reading too much into it


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:reigns


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

I enjoyed Kane going off like that. Grandpa Kane had enough. He was about to to bust vein to get his point across. He should've bitch slapped him to finish it off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Guardian of the Gate? :ha


But not the Galaxy! Big Dave rolling in the money! :bigdave


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Smarkbusters ripping Rollins' character apart is a joy to watch


Let me guess, they like Reigns' character, though?

:ti


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

HHHbkDX said:


> Gate Guardian. Isn't that from Yugioh?


*Rollins has the Egyptian God Cards AND Exodia. Kane is in over his head.
*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Guardians of the Galaxy Gate.

Haitch, you cray. :mj4


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Really enjoyed that segment. Rollins was good. Kane was good as well. Nothing spectacular. But a solid little segment. Dont really get why kane jsut decided out of nowhere that he wasnt resigning...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go with Naomi making too much sense.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"I just have to say one thing........THIS IS MY HOUSE"

Grade A mic work.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is the hottest diva in WWE at the moment (can include woman from NXT). I'm going with Nikki Bella or Sasha Banks.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

"This is my house!!!!"


Bammmm!


Naomi out of no where! :cole


You just got knocked the fuk out!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Paige it is Run's house :jericho2


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Are you the Gatekeeper?


There is no Dana, only Zuul....


:creepytrips


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So many recaps and we still need a recap of Show/Reigns which was already recapped 20 minutes ago


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy Gate.
> 
> Haitch, you cray. :mj4


*BIG DAVE confirmed next Director of Operations.
*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Is the Authority turning face, or am i reading too much into it


I think they're doing what they have been doing for the last couple of years they oscillate towards face and then go super heel for the big 4 pay per views. It's an interesting way to extend their angle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> Is the Authority turning face, or am i reading too much into it


Either it's

a)All a setup to make sure Orton doesn't win the WWE title.
b)DEATH is challenging Rollins for the WWE title at the next PPV.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey I wonder what's the main event at  Payback ﻿ will be Rollins vs Kane vs Orton


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is the hottest diva in WWE at the moment (can include woman from NXT). I'm going with Nikki Bella or Sasha Banks.


Sasha Banks by far.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG... Naomi :bigdave

She's so awfully mediocre.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, Big Show is the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man I guess.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

All we need now is the Keymaster


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brie Bella next  I shall pay attention.*


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

That intensity woke the crowd up. Good job on their part


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Naomi AND Brie in a match? 

PISS BREAK


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is the hottest diva in WWE at the moment (can include woman from NXT). I'm going with Nikki Bella or Sasha Banks.


Banks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So random Bella face turn incoming?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder how Nioami is going to adapt to the heel style.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Gate Guardian. Isn't that from Yugioh?


Screw the rules, I have money


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think Guardian of the Gate is a Plains card in Magic: The Gathering..










Nope, but close.

It is a web comic:

http://guardianofthegates.com/wordpress/


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> No Paige it is Run's house :jericho2


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have high hopes that the Roman Reigns promo is the MAIN EVENT Shucky Ducky QUACK QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *BIG DAVE confirmed next Director of Operations.
> *


Based new stable coming to the WWE. Drax, reBourne Groot, and Rocket the Racoon SteamGOAT.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What's with these cigarette ads, they are starting to get annoying. 

That last ad with the kid inhaling those shadow people, should have been a Mortal Kombat ad. 

I was waiting for someone to shout "Get over here!"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

1. triple h shills tough enough
2. kane comes out and wants to quit
3. Seth comes out and does nothing
4. triple h says kane is "guardian of the gate'
5. end segment

uhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

God I wish aige wasen't away filming right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Guardian of the Gate? :ha
> 
> Or does he mean The Gate Keeper?
> 
> Then who is the Key Master?


There is no Kane, ONLY ZUUL!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is the hottest diva in WWE at the moment (can include woman from NXT). I'm going with Nikki Bella or Sasha Banks.


Layla or Becky


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane and match integrity in the same sentence. "Mr. DQ" now wants to protect the sanctity of a steel cage.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bowlen said:


> OMG... Naomi :bigdave
> 
> She's so awfully mediocre.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Come on Kane take off the suit put the mask back on, old theme COME ON I CAN DREAM


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

...is Triple H suddenly a face...?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Kanes retiring soon, HHH has put him over in 2 different segments.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Ziggler.:sad:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like HHH is going to eventually inflict his own version of the Kliq punishment on Seth Rollins.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler is that suppose to be a challenge?

:ha


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Naomi AND Brie in a match?
> 
> PISS BREAK


FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *IT. IS. RAW* IT'S NOT A BLOODY PPV.

YOU CAN TAKE THE WEE WEE BREAKS IN THE BLOODY ADS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, piss break time.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

this is a DEEEEEEEEEEEEvas match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is that a heel walk? LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Naomi still using Ernest "The Cat" Miller's music :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look at "vanilla midget" Seth as tall as or taller than the son in law. :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Another Ziggler loss incoming en route to being buried in Sheamus's arse forever at Extreme Rules.....*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi, please change the theme song.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't care about the dancing. Don't care about the smiles. Dat ass is still there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We haven't seen enough of Rollins inside 80 minutes
Raw really should be 2 hours


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Naomi better obliterate Brie.

Hopefully she can get a victory and Paige does the run-in.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi using this 3 year old outdated theme. It remind me of Road Dogg wearing DX jerseys long after DX was dead in 2000.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah. Thats a ton of ass cheek showing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Heel vs heel?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Naomi is my white boy dream, but even I know I couldn't handle all that


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Heel turn last week, same babyface music the week after........

*#WWELogic*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ziggler match to have interference to save them both, more than likely.


----------



## liamq (Apr 1, 2015)

guardian of the gate? what the fuck even is that?????


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor Dolph , better be practicing puckering up... sigh...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Naomi AND Brie in a match?
> 
> PISS BREAK


Piss over them more like


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NAOMI PLEASE GET BETTER IN THE RING BECAUSE I REALLY ENJOY LISTENING TO YOU TALK. BUT AS LONG AS YOU'RE A 2.5/10 WRESTLER I CAN'T LIKE YOU.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is the hottest diva in WWE at the moment (can include woman from NXT). I'm going with Nikki Bella or Sasha Banks.


Eva Marie is still employed right?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least we don't have to hear that AWFUL Brie Mode song


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Stop holding promos, Naomi. 

The one she held on the Revenge Tour in Hamburg was cringeworthy.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dat [redacted].


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How did Bellas become face? They don't even give a fuck about writing and creative.

"Just go out there and smile! You're faces now!" :vince5


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Dats right gurl! Fukk the people:



SNNNOOOOT!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Naomi still using Ernest "The Cat" Miller's music :mj2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat booty doe! bama4


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd take a piss break, but I'm into females and I'll watch Brie roll around in the ring.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Naomi needs to lose those tights and let the ass run loose


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sad how Naomi has totally understandable and completely valid complaints yet is a heel regardless.

Maybe if she were white she wouldn't be a victim of such asinine booking. :\


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bowlen said:


> Stop holding promos, Naomi.
> 
> The one she held on the Revenge Tour in Hamburg was cringeworthy.


No one saw it. So she'll be alright.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sad how Naomi has totally understandable and completely valid complaints yet is a heel regardless.
> 
> Maybe if she were white she wouldn't be a victim of such asinine booking. :\


Let's be fair. It's the divas division. Asinine booking is a given.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


Until I died of exhaustion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?



Yes, I would totally listen to Brie when she would yell at me to "Come on Nikki"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I miss Brock and Heyman


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


No, white girls are WOAT


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Guess the Bellas are face now, because "why not amirite?" :lol

ETA: Damn Brie landed hard.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Meh, okay match so far.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Anybody else feel like this in regards to WWE's booking/UN creative team.....










Also gotta love Niki's commentary about Naomi beating her "It DIDN't count" truly she has learned from :cena


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A divas match that's going on long enough to get a commercial break? Well fuck, so much for taking a piss. :\


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

BRIE MODEEEEEEE! HOW GOOD WAS IT ON TOTAL DIVAS WHEN BRIE WAS DRUNK AND PLAYED THE SONG WITH PAIGE IN THE CAR????????/!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

2 Segment Divas match.........Great hashtag internet, you hit the ballpark out of the #GiveDivasAChance movement. Fuck this.

uttahere


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


Why do I want to sleep? The fucking Bellas just arrived! Not tired anyways.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Are the......are the Bellas face now? Da fuck is going on?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sad how Naomi has totally understandable and completely valid complaints yet is a heel regardless.
> 
> Maybe if she were white she wouldn't be a victim of such asinine booking. :\


If she was white with this booking she'd be that "held back by the Power" baby face like Daniel Bryan or Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Naomi is amazing against Natalya and Paige, but for some reason she doesn't mesh well with Bellas or AJ.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Pastor Yeezus said:


> No, white girls are WOAT


What?


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


Yes, in a heart beat, without questioning it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


*Not going to lie. I would turn it off and sleep with The Bella Twins.*:ass


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Naomi putting on a clinic and the Bellas are faces for no reason...amazing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is what people wanted. WWE is giving it you.

GiveDivasaLOL.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought the Bellas would make bad faces.
However, I think they're in on the "C'mon Nikki/C'mon Brie". They should make black shirts with said quote in white for each Bella.

'C'mon Nikki/Brie' is the best way to get the coveted 18-30 male demographic. They should sell milk in nilk cartons with a photo of each Bella with the 'C'mon (insert Bella)'


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I never understood why u can't have heel vs heel or face v face


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> Anybody else feel like this in regards to WWE's booking/UN creative team.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think that's how the writers and bookers themselves feel in trying to get possibly good ideas across only for Vince to shit all over them and scream at them to go back to the drawing board and instead demand they bring him something racist, sexist and / or unfunny so he can get a chuckle all for himself.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> Naomi is amazing against Natalya and Paige, but for some reason she doesn't mesh well with Bellas or AJ.


Bellas and AJ have zero athleticism/skill, that's why.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why are we giving a slow face turn to Kane in 2015!? Can't they just beat his ass into oblivion and write him off for good?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> No one saw it. So she'll be alright.


It wasn't a shitty exception. Her promos suck big time in general.
She can't wrestle.
My white boy dream was and always will be Jackie Moore.
She has no gimmick.
Don't let me get started on the Funkasaurus theme...

--> Stay off my TV, Naomi!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Did Booker T just say Naomi is the greatest diva of all time? What the fuck


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

People Power said:


> Yes, in a heart beat, without questioning it.


What if you ended up getting them both pregnant though on the same night? How would u get out of that one?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Booker standing up for his sista roud


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Best diva of all time Booker? Da fuck?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Why are they trying to turn the Bellas face on commentary?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Booker, don't say shit like that man. You sound like a fucking idiot.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


Fuck yes.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Vince is like, "You enjoy shit? Have more of it." :vince2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki: I don't think anyone knew who Naomi was until she took out Paige last week!
Booker: Don't get upset, calm down.

What? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What if you ended up getting them both pregnant though on the same night? How would u get out of that one?


Stairs.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I never understood why u can't have heel vs heel or face v face


That's the thing, you can! I really miss that too.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

So is Naomi going to join the New Day or something now that Usos are on the sideline?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

"I don't think no one knew who Naomi was until she knocked Paige down" - Nikki

"whoa, don't get upset, calm down". :booklel 


Booker T just told Nikki to know her role. 


:lol:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Apparently Nikki is calm down.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Dear God end this rubbish


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What if you ended up getting them both pregnant though on the same night? How would u get out of that one?


Why are you playing Truth or Dare in a wrestling forum?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Please Maggle, not Jim Ross in a cowboy hat or the tokin Black Guy some please just say Niki is the best in bed and SHUT HER UP, thank you. :cena2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki on commentary (along with the normal 3 clowns) is giving me cancer :mj2


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

end this match already


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match is still going???


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Book tryin to get dat ass.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Meh, this actually ain't too bad of a match.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Why is this match so long


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my god if I have to hear Nikki say come on brie again into the headset....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


No, I don't like STDS


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Not a single one of those wild punches made contact :maury


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao they turned the Bellas faces out of nowhere


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> If she was white with this booking she'd be that "held back by the Power" baby face like Daniel Bryan or Dolph Ziggler.


Pretty much. Naomi has my utmost sympy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is ass. Only thing that would save it is Naomi twerking. Drop it low girl, drop it low girl.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> Why is this match so long


Because fans wanted WWE to "give divas a chance." Well, here it is.

PS. Nikki is awful on commentary.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brie Mode? I didn't see any alcohol bottles involved


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


I would turn off RAW by request for a lot less than that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

New drinking game - Chug one down every time Nikki shouts "come on brie"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So are the Bellas suddenly face again.

Ehh actually I really don't even care


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The "Brie mode!!!" Scream is so cringeworthy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And the heel still has the fan-service finisher.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Oh my god if I have to hear Nikki say come on brie again into the headset....


So annoying..


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Why do they always have these heel vs heel matches in Diva Division. They just don't care do they.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What if you ended up getting them both pregnant though on the same night? How would u get out of that one?


Now this is just sounding dumb. you know damn well John Cena has Nikki on more birth control than a test subject.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

cole fucked up lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Medicaid said:


> So is Naomi going to join the New Day or something now that Usos are on the sideline?


Have her manage the sole remaining Uso. I think can be a pretty good combo to push the remaining Usos Summer solo push


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brie randomly turns heel 6 months ago, now both Bellas randomly turn face :ha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

My piss wasn't long enough. Match still going on when I got back.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Naomi actually connected hard with the Rearview... She should still explore other finisher options though.

But whatever #GiveNaomiAChance and look, the Divas had a match longer than 3 minutes


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Been a proud mark for The Bellas for years now and seriously hope Nikki continues to go over anyone the IWC wants as champion until we get Brie vs Nikki. *


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

LOLL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RKOOOO:lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> If she was white with this booking she'd be that "held back by the Power" baby face like Daniel Bryan or Dolph Ziggler.


So you're comparing Naomi to 2 of the better in ring guys who are 2 of the most popular guys on the roster? Umm , are you insane ?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

She's not just a Bellea but the Bella fucking the BETTER wrestler, sorry Niki oh and please regarding her commentary...










Hey Niki can count :bo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE catering. Just as depressing as Zack Ryder makes it out to be.

:lmao Randy.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Holy fuck slater :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Orton the GOAT :lol


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol at Heath Slater


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nikki just told Cole.

"How many Bellas does she have to go through?" :cole

"Well there is only two on the roster!"


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Orton gotta get all the RKO out his system before sunday I guess lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

from outta now where!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay that was just fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dana Adiva, Riff Raff & Shawne Merriman to WWE Tough Enough


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

In catering and no sign of Zack Ryder


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That gasp :lol:lol:lol

This is awful


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Poor Heath :mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait i'm confused here who's the face in this feud are The Bella's faces now? cause Nikki seemed to be acting like a face on commentary yet still acting somewhat heelish, i'm just confused


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slater :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Naomi still using Ernest "The Cat" Miller's music :mj2





Omega_VIK said:


>


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Heath Slater is probably one of my favorite wrestlers and lol on that RKO


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Orton, you douchebag.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph needs to emulate Naomi's booty based offense, in order to have a chance against Sheamus in the Kiss My Arse match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

REST IN PEACE, SLATER. U WIL B MISS


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

3 Rkos!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Just got home, why did Randy RKO Slater in catering?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Dana Adiva & Shawne Merriman to WWE Tough Enough


Roid rage. Beats up girlfriends.

Fits right in.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This just proves that WWE can book good segments if they put in effort.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder what you guys opinion would be if this was 1998 and it was 


Jacqueline vs Starla Saxton with Sable as champ sitting at commentating booth. 


Jacqueline beats Starla, and Sable raises her belt in the air. 


Would you guys be like "This match is still going on?" . "If I have to hear Sable say one more word".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasNYG567 said:


> Just got home, why did Randy RKO Slater in catering?


At the start of the show Orton said he was gonna RKO everyone in site, and he would RKO Rollins at the end of the night.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

NasNYG567 said:


> Just got home, why did Randy RKO Slater in catering?


because he was there and nothing makes a statement like beating up a jobber...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

uttahere


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> What if you ended up getting them both pregnant though on the same night? How would u get out of that one?


Meh, sure that could be one messed up situation. But, its not like that thought would cross my mind if they said they wanted to sleep with me.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT RANDY!!!!!

Really wanted to see slater challenge cena


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Roman promo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So Rowan is next to be jobbed out to Cena?*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank God we finally got a backstage segment that wasn't just some talking. Loved it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

CAN RANDALL DO THIS FOR ME EVERY WEEK!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we go from Nikki on commentary to a Reigns promo?

Time to check out Bucks/Bulls


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Her having opportunities mean she's not athletic, Nikki...hahaha...great mic skills


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Heath Slater's 20 seconds of screen time was the best segment in weeks. No fucking lie.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Just curious but aside from her ass does anybody else find naomi attractive in the face? Cause I honestly think she looks decent.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dang it Slater.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman about to fist something.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

That was one of the best segments I've seen in a long time lol so damn great!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> I wonder what you guys opinion would be if this was 1998 and it was
> 
> 
> Jacqueline vs Starla Saxton with Sable as champ sitting at commentating booth.
> ...


Probably. Alternate answers would be "When is Sable going to get her tits out" and "Can we get back to Stone Cold."


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And thus my whimsical dream of Slater having a mid-card title reign like The ****** Tonk Man goes up in smoke. R.I.P. in peace Heath.












Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house right now and said turn this shit off and sleep with us would you do it?


No, because if I wanted to catch HPV, I'd fuck the infinitely more charismatic Amy Schumer instead. :jericho2


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Chad Allen said:


> Just curious but aside from her ass does anybody else find naomi attractive in the face? Cause I honestly think she looks decent.


She has ****** face not attractive


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman about to fist something.


His other hand.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman about to fist something.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Now if Nikki said 'cum on brie', that'd make for a hell of a better viewing


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

NasNYG567 said:


> Just got home, why did Randy RKO Slater in catering?


Slatering sounds like a new meme..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Roman promo


Lol..


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Roman Reigns Promo is next. Shucky Ducky QUACK QUACK Patty Wack give a dog a bone believe that Big Show suck my load OH BELIEVE THAT Cocks fist and looks at Renee!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Heath Slater's 20 seconds of screen time was the best segment in weeks. No fucking lie.


Yeah, that was awesome


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman about to fist something.


:vince


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> Book tryin to get dat ass.


*Sharmell ain't havin' dat!*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Orton gotta get all the RKO out his system before sunday I guess lol


Can he do this every week please


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nobody cares about Rusev. He fucking lost, and he's going to lose again at this PPV.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

When the camera panned around catering I saw a guy with large blonde hair spikes, who was that??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That thunderous ovation.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Here comes the pain...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lol no reaction for Reigns outside of that girl screaming at the top of her lungs. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chad Allen said:


> Just curious but aside from her ass does anybody else find naomi attractive in the face? Cause I honestly think she looks decent.


I think she looks cute, but I don't like the wrestling attire they have wearing, it looks tacky as hell. 


Why can't they have Naomi wear regular attire. 

I just don't understand the style of the modern generation. They seriously need to just study the old wrestling tapes.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

For the love of god..hide all the mics!!! For the love of humanity, somebody jump the rail and hide them all!!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This week's Wank Pheasant: Generations.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

>female screeches


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> Nobody cares about Rusev. He fucking lost, and he's going to lose again at this PPV.


Thats what happens when your part of the John Cena burying tour


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THEN WHY ARE YOU TALKING, YOU DUMB ASS?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

He doesn't feel like talking but still talks


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Doesn't feel like talking? :yay2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Roman - "I don't feel like talking."

IWC rejoices.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Let's be fair. It's the divas division. Asinine booking is a given.


Fair enough, although I sincerely think that she would've had some semblance of decent booking if she had her current disgruntled character and something akin to a female Hitler Youth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they isnist of giving this man a mic every week? Are they unaware of how horrible he is?


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

BO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Bo! :banderas


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BO?! :chlol:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy crap, Bo!!!!!!!! I missed you!!!!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

-


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! No talking!

BO! YES! :mark:

Wait... NO BO! UR GONNA GET BURIED!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This geek? I thought he was released.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, look at how resilient Roman is. Doesn't even look like he got this "epic beat down" that Cole has been talking about all night. He's the toughest samoan bad ass ever.

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Save us, BO!!!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bo Dallas!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bo about to school Roman on the mic.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns knows his limitations.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

-_-


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo's gonna die :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bo :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Roman - "I don't feel like talking."
> 
> IWC rejoices.


:lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bo Dallas!!!!!!! :bo

And quoting Yoda :YES

Bo Dallas spitting truth


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

RIP Bo


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Is Bo Dallas wearing ****** tighties?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Get rid of the beard Bo Dallas you are looking like a mini Bray Wyatt now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Thats what happens when your part of the John Cena burying tour


No man he's not burying them as most on here like to say, he's ELEVATING them!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Bo Dallas telling it like it is


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bo Dallas is the IWC lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ooooooo..that was goood! Tim Tebow of WWE...roflmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bo is teaching Reigns how to hold a mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bo's getting fat and a beard. Is he going for the Bray look?

In other news, Bray now wants to shave and lose weight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bo shooting

Holy shit

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bo shoot


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bo spitting that truth now I can blee dat


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Can he do this every week please


I'm down to get down on #RKOOUTTANOWHERE every week.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is Bo trying to look more like Bray with that goatee and mustache?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'acknowledgment night' on RAW, it appears


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bolieve dat!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

WWE trying reverse psychology to get Roman Reigns over, too funny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can definitely see the blood line between Bray and Bo in their faces.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Why do they isnist of giving this man a mic every week? Are they unaware of how horrible he is?


When has that ever stopped Vince from pushing someone?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BO FUCKING DALLAS!!!










And I'm willing to forgive the Episode I praise and Tebow mockery.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

ummm Bo just called Episode 4 episode 1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I remember when Bo Dallas was funny and entertaining. 

Ah NXT.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:maury

Based Bo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns hating the :facts :draper2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Bo


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Reigns with that sucker punch heel turn


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Bo's getting fat and a beard. Is he going for the Bray look?
> 
> In other news, Bray now wants to shave and lose weight.


Brothers of Destruction 2.0?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I was saying Bo-urns.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

-


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Awful segment, but Roman just buried the man who buried Sting.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I BOLIEVE!!! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would they just turn the fucker heel already? He's not getting over, face it you dumb fucks and turn him already.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> I remember when Bo Dallas was funny and entertaining.
> 
> Ah NXT.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

This Segment:

Directed by: Vince MacMahon
Screenplay by: Vince MacMahon
Filmed by: Vince MacMahon
Jizzed all over by: Vince MacMahon


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol "bo-lieve that"


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Roman Reigns looks so awkward when he tries to be funny.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Roman, you talked shit last week, Show came out and whooped your ass. 


OK, that last line was good, got to give that to you.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!* :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That's how I like my Roman Reigns segments, short and sweet.

That was nice.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bowlen said:


> Awful segment, but Roman just buried the man who buried Sting.


This :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bo and Ro tag team! The Bo-Lievers!

:reigns :bo


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Why? :lol


WWE's not pushing this guy, I don't care what anyone says :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wow


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> ummm Bo just called Episode 4 episode 1


It was Episode 1 it was during the scene when young Anakin meets the Jedi council


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> You can definitely see the blood line between Bray and Bo in their faces.


Agreed. 


But I still don't see the IRS man in them.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao Reigns :lmao

This guy is being booked perfectly.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bowlen said:


> Awful segment, but Roman just buried the man who buried Sting.


So a Buried-dox? Buried-ception?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why does Roman cock his fist like a gun? That is so jojo.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cringe-worthy :lol



Bo excellent as usual doe


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Give Roman Bo's gimmick!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Weeellllllllllllllllll, well it's the Big Bo


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Would they just turn the fucker heel already? He's not getting over, face it you dumb fucks and turn him already.


Reigns gets the loudest pop of the night and you people say hes not getting over. The Reigns hate is so delusional.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The over the top music and commercial for Warrior hahaha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lmfao, i really love Bo ... can he do this to ambrose now? would be fucking dope.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ultimate Warrior 

Always Believe


Bo-Lieve :bo


Buh-lieve that! :reigns


Bo-Leave :bryan2


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior - Always Bolieve.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I've missed you, Bo.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Weeellllllllllllllllll, well it's the Big Bo


Bokeslam! BO Punch!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Catsaregreat said:


> Reigns gets the loudest pop of the night and you people say hes not getting over. The Reigns hate is so delusional.



Not one to debate pops but you were not apparently listening or watching any of Orton's segments?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

What a dickhead. Bo comes out and tries to help this ********* and the asshole punches him for no reason? That Tim tebow wannabe has no business anywhere near somebody as talented and intelligent as Bo. He should be suspended indefinitely.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Bo's getting fat and a beard. Is he going for the Bray look?
> 
> In other news, Bray now wants to shave and lose weight.


They're crossing over and will soon be Bray Dallas and Bo Wyatt


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Is Bo still injured. Push him already.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Catsaregreat said:


> *Reigns gets the loudest pop of the night and you people say hes not getting over. The Reigns hate is so delusional.*


Watch Extreme Rules from Chi-town & then post this statement hell don't stop at Chi-town most towns don't hate Roman they HATE his booking.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Not one to debate pops but you were not apparently listening or watching any of Orton's segments?


Ive seen every minute of Raw. Reigns got the loudest pop, and that was 2 hours into the show not at the beginning when the fans are most hot.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Beating in the physical and mentally challenged. Prototype wwe face


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Would they just turn the fucker heel already? He's not getting over, face it you dumb fucks and turn him already.


"Why is Roman still face?"


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

That was a great Bo segment

And then of course Roman ruins it

Bo comes out to help Roman and the dickwad just beats his face in? Talk about anger management


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh great, another annoying song for a WWE PPV


Edit: and no, Booker, that's an awful beat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TNA is Here said:


> Is Bo still injured. Push him already.


Push him to what? He's doing exactly what he's there for.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The modified Sheamus entrance is kind of cool


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Catsaregreat said:


> Ive seen every minute of Raw. Reigns got the loudest pop, and that was 2 hours into the show not at the beginning when the fans are most hot.



:thumbsup kay

Sheamus' new theme :trips9


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

That theme/entrance combo is so sick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman and Bo: RoBo-lievers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> Ive seen every minute of Raw. Reigns got the loudest pop, and that was 2 hours into the show not at the beginning when the fans are most hot.


He really didn't, though.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RYDER?!! poor Ryder :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey, guys, Roman Reigns has been off TV for like 5+ minutes now.... No need to continue complaining.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> It was Episode 1 it was during the scene when young Anakin meets the Jedi council


youre right, I dont think Yoda was even in Episode 4. Im sorry for doubting you Bo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well now we know why Zack Ryder wasn't in catering


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Ive seen every minute of Raw. Reigns got the loudest pop, and that was 2 hours into the show not at the beginning when the fans are most hot.


Evidently you're either deaf or just stupid Orton easily out popped him and it wasn't close


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really. Who just won a bet by putting Ryder on tv?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kiss me arse' :lol Oh no.

Hey it's Ryder.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Ryder might pull this one out tonight :troll


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bo to evolve into Bo-Man Baines. The bigger, badder, and better stunt double.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Ryder. The man just needs to quit :kd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryder so happy he made it to TV and it's over just like that.

Ziggler about to take 2 L's in 6 days. He about to get his ass beat tonight. Then on Sunday he's gotta kiss another man's ass.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Reigns gets the loudest pop of the night and you people say hes not getting over. The Reigns hate is so delusional.


Rarely am I one to debate the loudness of a noise like many here, but is your tv working properly because all I heard when Reigns came out was a few assorted high pitched females, and didn't hear a collective noise until the ooooorahhh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ZACK FUCKING RYDER!!! :mark: :dance


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

amhlilhaus said:


> Beating in the physical and mentally challenged. Prototype wwe face


Brock did it BETTER


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Great, stupid looking Sheamus clobbering some jobber :lawler


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Zack Ryder :mj2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Reigns gets the loudest pop of the night and you people say hes not getting over. The Reigns hate is so delusional.


I think you need to unmute your TV, because that was Orton, friend.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Of course it was easy... You're a former WWE champion beating a jobber.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, this is on one hand a good segment on Sheamus's end, but tough to watch for Ryder's end.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HAHA this is great!

reminds me years ago don muracco beat someone while eating a sandwich


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Roman Reigns destroys somebody with a sucker punch and proceeds to mock him...its hilarious! 

Sheamus does the exact same thing...oh that dastardly asshole!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

God damn it, get the mic away from Sheamus. This is terrible.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Remember that epic WWE Championship match between Sheamus and Ryder a few years ago? man this is like the new Flair/Steamboat.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It looks like Zack Ryder lost the coin flip between him and Heath Slater.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I miss hearing Ryder's theme on TV.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Bo Dallas, Heath Slater and Zak Ryder all on the same RAW?

I better not see anyone saying this RAW sucks lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SHEAMUS WE ARE SO IMPRESSED

ZACH RYDER HASN'T WON A MATH IN FOUR YEARS.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And we all thought Zach had been buried hard in the past.....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

#GiveBroskiAChance


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I kind of like this new heel Sheamus.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

And thus concludes the burial of Zachary Alexander Ryder :buried


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

Poor Ryder.

Clearly he's been escalating up the card nicely.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I kinda like this.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So there REALLY going to do this







in CHi-town?

*#WWELogic*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Rarely am I one to debate the loudness of a noise like many here, but is your tv working properly because all I heard when Reigns came out was a few assorted high pitched females, and didn't hear a collective noise until the ooooorahhh.


Gimme a break with that shit. It was more than just a few females, dude got a big pop. People come up with the stupidest reasons to downplay Roman's pops.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This Raw has been pretty good to be honest.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Sheamus is much more interesting and funny as a heel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Roman Reigns destroys somebody with a sucker punch and proceeds to mock him...its hilarious!
> 
> Sheamus does the exact same thing...oh that dastardly asshole!


Marty Stus. Marty Stus everywhere


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well if anyone actually tried to get in the ring, security would stop them.

Who's the coward now Sheamus? :cool2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus stealing Batista's gimmick from last year's WM season


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The Passion of Zack Ryder.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sheamus getting real heel heat


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince shooting through Sheamus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Remember that epic WWE Championship match between Sheamus and Ryder a few years ago? man this is like the new Flair/Steamboat.*


:lmao only difference is 3 woos instead of one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Entertained, y'all?*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit Sheamus does hit hard though.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LMAO, this pasty fuck has entertained me for the first time. I'm genuinely enjoying this. Poor Ryder, though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the hell is up with the crowd mics tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sheamus's arse really isn't the butt that i want to see


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So Sheamus went from HHH's pet project to Vince's Avatar type of character, literally


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Bram does it better


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I will never take Ziggler seriously with that god-awful finisher.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, fuck it. I tap out. Good night folks.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sheamus won by DQ after all he did to him


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ziggler got no pop at all, wow


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lord Humongous said:


> Sheamus is much more interesting and funny as a heel.



An actual solidly booked mid card heel. Honestly RUsev is the only other one who's booked like that at all


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Wtf? Did they lose their bell or something? No bell for the Ambrose/Harper match and now this?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Marty Stus. Marty Stus everywhere


I thought it was Gary Stu, like in Yu Gi Oh Abridged.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That New York hoodlum Zack Ryder always breaking the rules


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Sheamus's arse really isn't the butt that i want to see


God, if they made Nikki vs Naomi a kiss my arse match....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I kind of like this new heel Sheamus.


I like this heel Sheamus too. Still not sold on the look though.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I like how Shamoose is incorrectly comparing Albany to NYC


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The night WWE goes extreme, even with its ****-eroticism!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> This Raw has been pretty good to be honest.


3/10 to be honest :jericho3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I like how this commercial for The Network stresses FOR NEW SUBSCRIBERS ONLY

Basically saying, "Fuck You paying customers" :ha


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I half expect an Authority interference during Mayweather vs Pacquiao


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> I like how this commercial for The Network stresses FOR NEW SUBSCRIBERS ONLY
> 
> Basically saying, Fuck You, paying customers :ha


I thought the Kiss My Arse match & the lackluster Extreme Rules card already said that?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy to say, good show so far. Looking forward to Cena's open challenge and Rollins vs. Ziggler.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Wtf? Did they lose their bell or something? No bell for the Ambrose/Harper match and now this?


Bring back Yeaton! *clap, clap, clap-clap-clap*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hate how they spoiled who was answering the open challenge. I kind of like waiting to see who it will be when we know it's going to be Rowan after the backstage segment. 

credit to them if it's not.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

No Neville tonight?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Not going to lie, Sheamus has officially entertained me tonight. More than he did in the past few years. *_roud


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> I like how this commercial for The Network stresses FOR NEW SUBSCRIBERS ONLY
> 
> Basically saying, Fuck You, paying customers :ha


Companies do this all the time lol

HBO is doing it this month as we'll

Satellite and cabl companies always give good deals to new customers

I get you guys like to bitch and whine a lot but to least not look too dumb doing it


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

how in the world am I going to stay awake another hour of this? I swear, if it wasn't for this discussion thread, I'd never make it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ooooh, Y2J and Steph????


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Hate how they spoiled who was answering the open challenge. I kind of like waiting to see who it will be when we know it's going to be Rowan after the backstage segment.
> 
> credit to them if it's not.


I think he just saw Orton in time and decided to walk away to not receive the RKO. No spoilers there, I guess.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn. :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

WWE does not know what to do with Roman Reigns
They want him to be in TOP but can not build a feud for him


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I am not interested in hearing Stephanie's dumbass corporate answers to every question.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jericho with Steph. Boy, you thought those softballs with Cena were light, you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

all in all... said:


> HAHA this is great!
> 
> reminds me years ago don muracco beat someone while eating a sandwich


muraco was actually entertaining though. sheamus is just sheamus. and u say reminds u like u saw it happen, that was in like 83 haha.





albano slipping on the sandwich after :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

John Cena Sucks (8)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The champ is.....HERE!


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Bowlen said:


> 3/10 to be honest :jericho3


I've really liked a few segments. And others have sucked hard.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cena has moved on from burying wrestlers...now he's burying wrestlers AND finishers...asshole.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wonder who will answer the challenge


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice to see "John Cena Sucks" chants becoming a trend now.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol Cena took the mic right from the girls hand mid sentence


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Cena took the mic from her without letting her finish. Very heelish.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is the only guy who gets to cut a promo before his matches.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bowlen said:


> I think he just saw Orton in time and decided to walk away to not receive the RKO. No spoilers there, I guess.


I hope so.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That stupid Cena shirt kills me every time :lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shouldn't the revenge be for Payback instead of extreme rules?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jericho with Steph. Boy, you thought those softballs with Cena were light, you ain't seen nothing yet.


The kiss my Vag podcast ONLY on the WWE Network for 9.99 MAGGLE :jbl


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cena getting no love from Albany. :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

boring


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Every time this retard speaks I hope a pissed off Russian rushes the ring and stabs him with a broken vodka bottle


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Bo Dallas, Heath Slater and Zak Ryder all on the same RAW?
> 
> I better not see anyone saying this RAW sucks lol


For a total of a whole 60 seconds!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Cena has decent mic skills, it's just his cartoon network PG content that ruins it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, I recall when this brand new match was called the Texas Bullrope match...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoiler for Cena's open challenge tonight and the U.S. Title match at Extreme Rules:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Glad Cena just explained how the match works


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roxinius said:


> Every time this retard speaks I hope a pissed off Russian rushes the ring and stabs him with a broken vodka bottle


Still real to you huh?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Russian WHAT John?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Russian frag. Watch it Cena.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

John Cena say "Russian Frag"?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Cena's got so much heat, he's gonna turn the crowd communist


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Cena is still the best promo guy that still actively wrestles


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WE KNOW WHAT YOUR FUCKING NAME IS!

SHUT UP!*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Still real to you huh?


Nope but cena needs to fuck off


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Remember when everyone said if Cena was demoted to the Midcard people wouldn't complain so much about him? ........ Yeaahhh


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

No John we CRINGE because it's been TEN FUCKING YEARS of that same old shit catchphrase for the mentally retarded, no, no sorry that would be a slap in the face of those who have mental illness the C-nation fans are a very kind of SPECIAL fan indeed.

HAHAH Cena with the SPOILER: He wins......


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Rusev is still the baby face here in my book.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Chain-fisting confirmed for Sunday.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*RYBACK needs to be the U.S. Champ. I actually like Cena but that would be great for him to knock Cena off and also beat Lesnar eventually soon, he needs to be a big star they sell The Big Guy so short.*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol man Cena's post Mania burials of new talent are so epic. First Ryback, then Bray and now Rusev.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Extreme Rules, a.k.a. Ass Fetish Night


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

undersized


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Companies do this all the time lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ha I am fully aware other companies do this, especially in the highly competitive fields of cell phones and cable/satellite TV

The WWE has no real competition, so there shouldn't be a need to do things like this...

But by all means keep calling people stupid to only make yourself look stupid


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"Does that mean I'm not going to bury another midcarder? Nope, get my damn shovel"

:cena


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

He has a red, white, and blue running through his veins. 


He was born and raised in the U, S, of A. 


He's goverment inspected he's U.S. grade,


If you mess with the flag it's like a slap in his face


He's American Made 


:cena3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh mute button.. how I love you, how you save us all in dark times like when this man holds a microphone.. How much the world owes you oh mute button.. sweet protector of our sanity.. brave provider of precious silence..

Thank you, oh great button of muteness, thank you! This one's for you!
:YES


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"5 star classic bullrope (chain) match" .............. said no one ever


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Kane!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Kane WTF?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well then.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

KANE?...


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

You're gonna drop the American flag? uhh....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena vs DEATH for the 195539395292485th time.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, for the love of god...fuck this fucking shit...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I literally spaced out a bit ago and just snapped back in: is there a reason why this doofus is still rambling on about the same thing?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So all the babyfaces can swear because there the "good" guys right? 

*#WWELogic*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane vs. John Cena. Fuck all of this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane? :westbrook3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Might as well have Eve Torres bring out Ryder in a wheel chair and reminisce 2012 a bit. :HHH2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

kane will be jobbing out yet again.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Corporate Kane? Ok... :serious:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

BITCH WHAT?


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kane? Drats!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cena wins. 

NEXT!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nevermind that shit, here come Kane!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane. WWE, stop this madness with Show and Kane getting limelight matches.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck just make it a triple threat with big show for old times sake


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn, full face turn for Kane tonight?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So all the babyfaces can swear because there the "good" guys right? 

*#WWELogic*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

rofl at kane making the forum crash


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Have a good feeling this match will be decent.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kane just made my stream end in a DQ, god damnit.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Still Scuba Kane.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad we all know Cena will win.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kane was honestly the worst person they could have brought out


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh god, Kane of all people? Well i guess it's better than Cena destroying another midcard.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiss the ringpost bitch.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Frost99 said:


> So all the babyfaces can swear because there the "good" guys right?
> 
> *#WWELogic*


No not all of them, duh. Only the ones WWE wants to have seem cool like Reigns and Cena can swear.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I swear when Cena is on the mic doing a promo, he's like this kid alone in his room in front of the mirror and he's like "I'm the Greatest! I'm the Greatest!" where everybody is oblivious to him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wrestlers who used cuss words in promos tonight:

:reigns
Orton
:cena4

Wonder why? Hmmmmm...... :vince5 Meanwhile, Ambrose, you are not allowed to get promo time.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Better Kane getting buried than somebody we still care about:shrug


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Someone tell Rollins you're sposed to be at least 4 feet back from a TV


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE is not happy with the crowd so they messing with the crowd mics again , WWE should go back to 2 hours and not live this way they can edit the crowd noisy better..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Kane was honestly the worst person they could have brought out


Unless they brought out Roman reigns or big show


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

A kane beatdown being the excuse for cena to lose sunday?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince you should want to bring back the success from the '80's not have the combined age of the two wrestler's be over 80. fpalm


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> No not all of them, duh. Only the ones WWE wants to have seem cool like Reigns and Cena can swear.



Randy Orton swore earlier


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Kane was honestly the worst person they could have brought out


Imagine Big Show/Cena. It's horrible, but it could have been worse.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> To bad we all know Cena will win.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Kane is interesting me tonight. I actually like this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

amhlilhaus said:


> A kane beatdown being the excuse for cena to lose sunday?


Or another excuse for Cena to rise above the odds


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> To bad we all know Cena will win.


Thankfully. Kane as U.S. Champion?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Imagine Big Show/Cena. It's horrible, but it could have been worse.


Show is a better wrestler and actually has a match on Sunday to try and look stronger for


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Kane vs Cena top of the second hour in 2015


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if he'll do the chokeslam...I've only seen it 3,433, 331, 356 times...must see it again...

Listen to us, retire Korne and Big Slow already.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> Thankfully. Kane as U.S. Champion?


The Big Red, White & Blue Machine


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would love to see Kane do a tombstone for old times sake


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena's gotta overcome dem odds!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Show is a better wrestler and actually has a match on Sunday to try and look stronger for


The Cena/Show matches have been worse than the Cena/Kane matches.

Jamie Noble texting throughout the match. Seems about right.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

fpalm... ugh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

When was the last time Cena lost to a finishing move?


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

cena wins lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Push him to what? He's doing exactly what he's there for.


Good wrestler, good character, Bo deserve a push.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the Cena Open Challenge is basically the "Cena Kicks Out of Your Finisher" challenge?

:draper2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"And new US Camp"... WTF?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep. Looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Alrighty


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

First time in like two months where the AA want kicked out of at least once


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Enjoy this sequence instead of that bad match.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Nothing says "I'm still the demon Kane" like losing to John Cena.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

same old shit ut


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty sure this OPEN CHALLENGE thing is just a way to have Cena set a record for most finishers kicked out of ever.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL it only took one AA.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why do they keep making Kane wrestle. This match was stupid. 


and they should change his theme to Hogan's American Made theme. :cena3


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

LolCenawins!


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Shit


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What the fuck?! :lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Was hoping Kane would win and become the Big Red, White, and Blue machine


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And to no one's surprise, Cena wins with an elevated Fireman's carry...like we've never seen THAT before....I felt like they stopped going live and just inserted footage from other of those matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know what i love? How Cena can kick out of a chokeslam, Dirty Deeds and F5's but Kane and others can't kick out from a very lame firemans carry with as much impact as a body slam. Kane could have chokeslammed him on thumbtacks, tombstoned him on a cinder block and Cena would kick out and hit Kane with an awful firemans carry with no impact and he couldn't kick out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> When was the last time Cena lost to a finishing move?


Lesnar x3.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rather watch the cartoon than raw.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:jbl "No MAGGLE it's NOT Kane who's gonna explode but the BOSS himself after Roman's & Show's match this sunday for ONLY 9.99 or FREE....FREE to NEW subscribes to the network BETTER than netflix MAGGLE"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark: :mark:

Been waiting for this to get added to the Network.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

its too later to show kids that cartoon put it on the WWE network at 4pm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

No one wants to watch that old 80s shit cartoon WWE. 


Man the only thing I wish WWE would do is bring back WWF Superstars cereal. 


Only greatest thing ever WWE made.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would actually watch that cartoon if I had the network. Just for the lols.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lord Humongous said:


>


FTFY. :jericho2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TNA is Here said:


> Good wrestler, good character, Bo deserve a push.


He's right where he should be. The character is low-card punching bag, the wrestling I'd say has gotten worse since getting called up and people aren't going to take Bo seriously as any kind of threat. He's WWE's Robbie E, and there's nothing wrong with that until you try to make them more.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hulk Hogan's Rock N Wrestling...As if we didn't have enough to cringe about..


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> You know what i love? How Cena can kick out of a vicious chokeslam Dean Ambrose Dirty Deeds and F5's but Kane and others can't kick out from a very lame firemans carry with as much impact as a body slam.


The stunner was just a half neck breaker

The peoples elbow was a standard elbow drop

Atomic leg drop a simple leg drop

The actual impact of the finisher doesn't really matter


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> You know what i love? How Cena can kick out of a vicious chokeslam Dean Ambrose Dirty Deeds and F5's but Kane and *others can't kick out from a very lame firemans carry with as much impact as a body slam*.


It's simple, It's because Cena is doing it


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do adults watch that cartoon stuff on the WWE Network? That seems more of a kids type show.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> No one wants to watch that old 80s shit cartoon WWE.
> 
> 
> Man the only thing I wish WWE would do is bring back WWF Superstars cereal.
> ...


That shit looks like macaroni and cheese.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Why do they keep making Kane wrestle. This match was stupid.
> 
> 
> and they should change his theme to Hogan's American Made theme. :cena3


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stubble vs. Double


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"The Miz brand" is on the line :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> rather watch the cartoon than raw.


Isn't Raw practically a cartoon?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

ANOTHER match between these two? Instead of saving it for the ppv like they should have, they show it on a weekly basis.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The entire Miz Brand is on the line?

So the loser is out a couple bucks?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> No one wants to watch that old 80s shit cartoon WWE.
> 
> 
> Man the only thing I wish WWE would do is bring back WWF Superstars cereal.
> ...


? You do realize that cereal was the same makeup as about 100 other gimmick cereals right? Mr. T cereal for example. And they all tasted like Captain Crunch.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bye Bye Miz. Have fun making your straight to DVD/TV movie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They totally shit on Miz there:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even in interviews, Cena buries Miz.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you Rusev!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you Rusev


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

thank u based rusev, much gratitude


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Rusev with that chain attack was well booked :banderas


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brazzers shot.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

fuckin rip his nose off


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Bye Bye Miz. Have fun making your straight to DVD/TV movie.


To be fair, he now has more time to bang Maryse


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

that was not very PG Rusev


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's a fucking travesty what they've done to the Sandow vs Miz feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God someone shut that asshole up. Don't care how it was done, as long as it happened. As terrible as ever.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I would have had Rusev put the Ref in the accolade as well. :lol


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Someone get a shot of Cena's face just now :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rusev vs Cena has jumped the shark. 


This shit should have been over at Fastlane. But they carried on to WrestleMania and it should have ended there. 


I actually was hoping it was Darren Young who knocked John Cena down. 

That would be a good feud.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> The entire Miz Brand is on the line?
> 
> So the loser is out a couple bucks?



More like they'll owe money, I mean he's been in TWO Marine Movies after all, gotta pay your own way in those films from hotel to food to buy a copy of your own cut of the film.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Gif that Cena face.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That was the pig nose submission.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

If that had been a few inches lower, Rusev would have gotten fired. Just ask D-Braaaaan


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Now that was a quality segment!! Very old school feel. All it needed was blood.

Kudos


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Is it me or does Cena look younger tonight?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Someone please put on a pic of Cena's face from just a minute ago.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Choke him you dumb Buglarian motherfucker, what do you think a chain across the nose is going to do? 

MUH PG RATING


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Don't want this brand, no way


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> The stunner was just a half neck breaker
> 
> The peoples elbow was a standard elbow drop
> 
> ...


The Stunner was awesome and looked like it would hurt and had great impact most of the time i don't know why you listed that. I never liked the Peoples Elbow but Rock at least added energy into it and got people excited. The Leg Drop was awful but then again that was the 80's simple moves was finishers then.

Nowadays simple moves wont cut it as finishers and that shitty firemans carry is just above leg drop in terms of awful finishers..


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

John Cena says you can expect the unexpected, but doesn't that mean it's expected? Huh?

Durrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

If Miz loses, he becomes Mike Sandanin


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> ? You do realize that cereal was the same makeup as about 100 other gimmick cereals right? Mr. T cereal for example. And they all tasted like Captain Crunch.


But did they taste as great as this fine cereal? (I wouldn't know but just sayin)


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

amhlilhaus said:


> Now that was a quality segment!! Very old school feel. All it needed was blood.
> 
> Kudos


What old school match did that remind you of?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arcade said:


> Is it me or does Cena look younger tonight?



Cena isn't really there tonight they just CGI'd his match and promos from old file footage


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That Cena face.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Isn't Raw practically a cartoon?


raw is basically just the same shit every week with a few tweaks thrown in. where is bryan anyway? this is seriously the most boring episode i've watched in a long time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So a Russian Chain match is basically a standard strap match :ha


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"What faces Cena can..."


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena could of screamed or yelled a little bit to sell the beating.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I make you humble!"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

She made the "I can't believe I just said that" face.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Summer Rae :banderas


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This entire show has been pretty good. Still wish they'd go back to 2 hrs, but I'll be damned if they aren't presenting everything with an appropriate level of seriousness.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

uh... summer is gonna make sandow lose fans, not gain


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That pic they showed of Rusev and Cena is just fucking waiting for a Brazzers tag.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


...........And a hundred fanfictions were written that day.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it me or is Summer Rae has been looking like Sex on a stick lately? 



:wall


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Summer Rae turns on Mizdow, costs him the match...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer to screw over Sandow and then manage Miz because fuck logic, damn it! :vince3


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Summer Rae is turning on Mizdow.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sandow will elevate the Miz brand! :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

"this is huge"









Good stuff m8.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What happened to Lilian Garcia? I haven't seen her in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "I make you humble!"


Yeah this, Brazzers this bad boy lol.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "I make you humble!"


Lol thnx


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> John Cena says you can expect the unexpected, but doesn't that mean it's expected? Huh?
> 
> Durrrrrrrrr.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> He's right where he should be. The character is low-card punching bag, the wrestling I'd say has gotten worse since getting called up and people aren't going to take Bo seriously as any kind of threat. He's WWE's Robbie E, and there's nothing wrong with that until you try to make them more.


Completely disagree. Bo has shown a mean streak. And before his injury he was winning more than losing so they must see something in him. I think he just needs a good feud and just nudge him a little more on the serious side and this guy could be big. 

Adam Rose is more like Robbie E.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

They actually acknowledged Summer' football past?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "I make you humble!"


No Brazzers logo = No buys. :curry2


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Furious 7........ And marine.......4

-_-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Yeah this, Brazzers this bad boy lol.


:clap:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JBL saying Miz is getting 1 million dollars per movies


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did JBL just put Marine 4 up there with Furious 7? As if WWE could ever get a movie in theaters these days lol let alone compete with a movie as big as Fast and Furious.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

A. why would Sandow want to be known as Mizdow
B. why would Miz agree to this match to possibly lose his brand. 

:maury

they fucked this entire feud.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Summer has been looking amazing the past few weeks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell were those physics on that kick?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

To think that this was pretty much the one well-booked story going into Wrestlemania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And no one cared.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Summer looks fuckable in those jean shorts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mind blown.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

NO!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. I'm so shocked.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew it , she was the bad guy in the film


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Summer turns..........and nobody gives a fuck. Sandow is done now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

boy...what a shock...said noone


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That was well done with the whole Marine 4 promotion


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' swerve


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when Miz/Mizdow had a great build up? 

Yeah it led to a preshow battle royal and three throwaway matches on Raw...good job.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank god was hoping Summer would turn heel. Now maybe Sandow can stop this stupid shit and get his own name back.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So in reality, Mizdow won because he doesn't have to be the Miz anymore.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And the winner of the pool, Summer Rae costing Sandow the match

So the Bellas randomly turn face so the Divas Division actually had some face characters :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Outta Nowhere!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you Randy


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Miz's face :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy, you are truly a God among men lol.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Raw Is Fuckery


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

RKO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Randy making everything tolerable on this show. COKE GOD


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> amhlilhaus said:
> 
> 
> > Now that was a quality segment!! Very old school feel. All it needed was blood.
> ...


Not a match, but back when wrestling had more than 1 company in the us capable of drawing 20k people, a sneak attack on the good guy started hundreds of feuds. 

That was an old school segment, the only thing it didn't have was blood.

Lots of blood


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Book, 3 people know Lorenzo Lamas. Stop.

Oh, and Thank You Randy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my god someone needs to gif the Miz's face when he was lying on the ground


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey WWE, Borton is not Stone Cold.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Booker legit made me LOL "He'd do that to Lorenzo Lamas!"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Well Summer Rae went from looking like Sex on a stick to back to looking like 


Skank on a stick!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL at Booker calling Summer Rae a HUSSY!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Man Summer has zero hips


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

Omg. Someone needs to make a meme out of Miz's expression after the RKO. He looked like McMahon after getting Stunned, minus the shakes.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

4 Rkos! RKOs for everybody !


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Summer, you tricky bitch >


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Orton's been entertaining as fuck tonight


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Miz/Sandow feud been buried hard.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, who didn't see that swerve coming? :russo

And little does Bradshaw know, but King Bookah actually lost (albeit briefly) the rights to the T in his name as part of a feud with his brother Stevie Ray. :I


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Miz leaves to film his Wal-Mart bargain bin movie and Sandow is buried. Nice pay off WWE. FUCK this :fuckthis. *


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Randy desperately needs new music


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Kiss my arse" match? fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chicago Street fight what the fuck is this, a house show?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Chicago Street Fight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Honestly, if Bryan can't defend the title at Extreme Rules, then he needs to drop the title. You guys may not like this, but they mise well let Cena get the IC title. At least he'll defend and elevate the title.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

These heel vs heel title matches should be interesting


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Didn't Reigns and Big Show already have a Last Man Standing match months ago on a Raw episode?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Randy making everything tolerable on this show. COKE GOD


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Miz's face on the floor was amazing.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> "Kiss my arse" match? fpalm


Kiss ME arse.

Even more stupid.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

We need to get Orton to RKO Dunn backstage as a segment.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Tag Team Division being buried to the Pre-Show permanently it looks like.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Four RKOs in three hours?? Come on WWE, there has to be some random staff for Randy to destroy :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I just realized that Xtreme Rules is using The Interview theme.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stop shoehorning The Uppercats into a fucking five minute kick off show match. They deserve 15 minutes on the PPV


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Sandow should've known better than to trust the Green Goblin. What a disappointing and rushed end to that feud.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dude, I honestly thought Extreme Rules was taking place in like 3 weeks :lol

I guess I zone out when I watch this stuff.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ROFL ... CHICAGO STREETFIGHT!! where are ya kidda? you fucking called it.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

For anyone who cares about this, in addition to the LED apron being gone, so are the corner post cameras.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Miz leaves to film his Wal-Mart bargain bin movie and Sandow is buried. Nice pay off WWE. FUCK this :fuckthis. *


So you wanted Sandow to continue being Mizdow? Why? It was retarded and made him look like a dumbass. Now at least maybe he can get his own identity while Miz is gone and get a good push hopefully. Nothing positive would have come from him beating Miz and continuing to look like an idiot acting as if he's Miz.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL: THAT GOLD DIGGER SIDED WITH THE CELEBRITY
Booker: THAT HUSSY!

What are they saying?? :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

PirateMonkE said:


> Didn't Reigns and Big Show already have a Last Man Standing match months ago on a Raw episode?


Nah, I think that other one was a "Last Audience member snoring" match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Scrotey Loads said:


> For anyone who cares about this, in addition to the LED apron being gone, so are the corner post cameras.


To be honest they barely utilized either feature.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WWE "Extreme Rules" basically the 1st of ouf the next 13 MEANINGLESS PPV's until WrestleMaina cowboy star :vince$


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> So you wanted Sandow to continue being Mizdow? Why? It was retarded and made him look like a dumbass. Now at least maybe he can get his own identity while Miz is gone and get a good push hopefully. Nothing positive would have come from him beating Miz and continue to look like an idiot acting as if he's Miz.


If they were intent on having Sandow go back to that just have him win and reject being The Miz. Same result except Sandow looks better than Miz. And no stupid swerve.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Wow, who didn't see that swerve coming? :russo
> 
> And little does Bradshaw know, but King Bookah actually lost (albeit briefly) the rights to the T in his name as part of a feud with his brother Stevie Ray. :I


That's why Amheid Johnson became Big T.

the humanity, King!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Frost99 said:


> WWE "Extreme Rules" basically the 1st of ouf the next 13 MEANINGLESS PPV's until WrestleMaina cowboy star :vince$


I think you meant 11


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WWE gave themselves that award for the Network, I bet :HA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so weird, just earlier i was watching that episode of Raw from 98 where Austin was appearing all throughout the night Stunning wrestlers that was in The Rumble match. Now tonight Orton's basically doing the same.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, it's Fat Hillbilly Long-Winded Story Time.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

finalnight said:


> I think you meant 11


MEH, I'll just use *#WWELogic* to get my way out of this one.....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He must be calling out Ryback. What a downgrade from Taker.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lift all the weights.... Hmm. Triple h? Mark Henry?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the hell are they doing with Bray Wyatt? You literally have another Undertaker type character for the next 15 years and you're ruining it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Bray is the fucking man.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE need to end it with this lame alternative rock music they keep playing during intermission. 


I don't understand today's RAW. It has no meaning. 

Back in the day RAW meant something, it had a purpose. Nowadays RAW so mainstream pop and lame.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> ROFL ... CHICAGO STREETFIGHT!! where are ya kidda? you fucking called it.


"Hunter, how do we make a regular ol' street fight entertaining? OH, OH, I GOT IT, LET'S JUST ADD THE NAME OF THE CITY AT THE BEGINNING. God damnit I'm good. Chicago Street Fight? Make sure you send out that guy with the tattoos because he lives there." :vince5


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Rycrap Incoming


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

So are we acting like Bray didn't lose to Taker?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Calling it now. Bray is gonna interfere on Orton's match at the PPV.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> He must be calling out Ryback. What a downgrade from Taker.


Think it's Roman, because what else is Roman going to do after Big Show?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Has Taker/Wyatt and his loss even been addressed?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Whyback.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> What the hell are they doing the Bray Wyatt? You literally have another Undertaker type character for the next 15 years and you're ruining it.


He was never on the Undertaker's level. 


IMO he's not even on Vampiro's level and that guy now commentates on Lucha Underground.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

JBL is high as shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> JBL: THAT GOLD DIGGER SIDED WITH THE CELEBRITY
> Booker: THAT HUSSY!
> 
> What are they saying?? :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Has Taker/Wyatt and his loss even been addressed?


Lol nope. What a joke, right?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao JBL fucking up.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

wtf was up with the wyatt promo?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

FFS is that all Wyatt does now? Pop on the titantron in that backstage room with that fog machine cutting the same promo? Does he just not wrestle anymore or is trapped in that back room and can only cut promos from there now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So you wanted Sandow to continue being Mizdow? Why? It was retarded and made him look like a dumbass. Now at least maybe he can get his own identity while Miz is gone and get a good push hopefully. Nothing positive would have come from him beating Miz and continuing to look like an idiot acting as if he's Miz.


*None of this should've happened in the first place. The stipulation was stupid, and having THREE squash matches on throwaway episodes of RAW was stupid. They ruined 8 months of build for no reason. Their first encounter was easily PPV caliber.*


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ryback: The new Face of Feast lol Commentary should have nailed that one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I love how the WWE is showing all these "Tough Enough" alumni but NONE of them actually won :lol

Shows how good of talent judges the decision makers at the WWE actually are :lol


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Shellshock is so lame.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

what was that? Backwards butt bomb?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Where does Adam Rose think he's going with these hideous Beetlejuice pants he's wearing?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuck, bray ... why you making me think you're going to be behind the Authority downfall, why do that to me when you're just calling out Reigns or something like that. 

last man standing match is a good match for interference backstage.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

It's gotta be Reigns that Wyatt's talking about isn't it? 

If it were up to me it should be Ryback. It makes sense with last promo and at least Wyatt would finally get a win.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Think it's Roman, because what else is Roman going to do after Big Show?


He said stuff about lifting weights. When I think of Ryback, I think of roids weights. Not so much Reigns even though he did the promo for that magazine.

It should be Roman though.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Adam Rose with those jobber Virgil pants


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Booker T trying not to laugh :lol


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Monday night squash.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *None of this should've happened in the first place. The stipulation was stupid, and giving away THREE squash matches on throwaway episodes of RAW was stupid. They ruined 8 months of build for no reason.*


I agree they fucked the feud up but Sandow losing is the best way to go. Now he can attempt to get his own character over instead imitating Miz like a dumb ass.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Give the Hot Dog a push.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

"That fruit has a family" LOL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JBL using the JR line lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

THIS IS FUCKING DUMB


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Poor banana RIP


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"That fruit has a family."

You just know Vince wanted Darren Young out there for that line.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"It's funny 'cause it's food!" lols hahaha


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Did Cole just call somebody Carlos? *#420*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That's how it's done, Lawler!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

It's funny because it's fruit.
- Ryback banter 2015


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what happened to the bunny


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm embarrassed... And I like Ryback.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Ryback's a comedian now. And I had no idea he was on Tough Enough.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

love da big guy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Look at Ryback with that incredible power!" lifting two jobbers in fruit costumes that weigh 200 pounds all together, very impressive power!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rosa's ass lol.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> "That fruit has a family" LOL


Yeah, Ryback should go easier on Adam Rose.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see Miz and Ryback getting their Tough Enough histories revealed. :I

:ha at Bradshaw finally showing sympy to the Rosebuds.



TNA is Here said:


> That's why Amheid Johnson became Big T.
> 
> the humanity, King!!!


The humanity indeed. Johnson looked like total shit during that feud too, to the point that he was referred to as Big guT. 8*D


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Now Ryback


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Neanderthal.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryback is so damn stupid...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

IT'S FUNNY CUZ IT'S FOOD!

:lmao :lmao I love you Rollins but give this man the WWEWHC


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan should at least be on commentary.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good one Ryback, you could be the next Roman Reigns :lol


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

TJQ said:


> "Hunter, how do we make a regular ol' street fight entertaining? OH, OH, I GOT IT, LET'S JUST ADD THE NAME OF THE CITY AT THE BEGINNING. God damnit I'm good. Chicago Street Fight? Make sure you send out that guy with the tattoos because he lives there." :vince5


That last part made this a classic post :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rosa jumping ship to Adam Rose :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Renee Young, master manipulator.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The jokes about Seth Rollins private conversation leaking out lol...


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Rybotch bragging about shellshocking a banana and hotdog...yup. Big guy.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL at Seth delivery on the private conversation line...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

hou713 said:


> JBL is high as shit


If JBL is this high how high do you think RVD is right now?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

All I could think about regarding the "writing" team after this one....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Kane and Seth are priceless


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:maisielol at Seth "Peckerwood" Rollins of all people saying "That was supposed to be a private conversation!"


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

"It's funny cause it's food" haha Damn, I don't care what y'all say. The Big Guy is golden lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok was I hearing things or did I hear a dentist drill while Kane was walking into The Authority's office?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*uttahere Seth is too weak.*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Seth Rollins well known for his social media privacy...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hug it out!


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven't watched RAW in a while... why the hell did Ryback just... I mean, Why are there two guys dressed like a banana and a hot dog on a wrestling show?????????

Who likes this crap??


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HUG THAT SHIT OUT, friends.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lmao at Noble.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

jbhutto said:


> Yeah, Ryback should go easier on Adam Rose.


I laughed, but aren't gay jokes from somebody with a Stardust avatar a bit hypocritical?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Vårmakos said:


> what happened to the bunny


Ended up in a boiling pot...didn't you see Fatal Attraction?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"It's funny 'cause it's food." Haha, Ryback indeed rules


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All a setup. Triple H/Rollins gonna end up taking out Kane after Extreme Rules.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Renee Young, master manipulator.


She did it for the Ambrose.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This has been a really good Raw, IMO.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That was straight sitcom writing and delivery by Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loving these segments tonight! Definitely the best part of tonights show.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If JBL is this high how high do you think RVD is right now?


I don't think there's a word to describe it haha It is 4/20 after all.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Think of all the shitty tumblr fanfiction that's going to sprout from that segment.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Bobby Lee said:


> I haven't watched RAW in a while... why the hell did Ryback just... I mean, Why are there two guys dressed like a banana and a hot dog on a wrestling show?????????
> 
> Who likes this crap??


From what I can tell, some guy named MAGGLE.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Noble :lmao


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm just glad I got what I wanted, about a month ago I posted about Randy spending some time as the top face even if just for a short time, and it actually happened and he's been entertaining all night :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Rosa jumping ship to Adam Rose :lol


Don't she know he don't swing that way? He likes getting it from male bunnies.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ok was I hearing things or did I hear a dentist drill while Kane was walking into The Authority's office?


Isaac Yankem, D. D. S.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Rosa's ass lol.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth :chlol :rollins


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The ONLY way tonights show makes sense is to do what the writers do after Vince rewrites the script........


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Completely tuned out after I found out Kane was wrestling, ending up listening to my Lillian Garcia cd. I'm back now! 

Hoping this ends well, Ziggler/Rollins is usually cool.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

T0M said:


> This has been a really good Raw, IMO.


They haven't forced me to turn it off yet, that for sure is a step up from the last two weeks!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Catsaregreat said:


> Reigns gets the loudest pop of the night and you people say hes not getting over. The Reigns hate is so delusional.


Did you not hear all the boos when he went to spear Bo Dallas? Yeah he's really over aint he?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

hng13 said:


> I don't think there's a word to describe it haha It is 4/20 after all.


I believe the term is Transcendent Ascension...maan.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This is like when Stone Cold was "hunting" DX back in the day.... Only not as good (not complaining... It's not bad, it just feels like a ripoff)


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ryback is always cool when they allow him to show personality.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> I laughed, but aren't gay jokes from somebody with a Stardust avatar a bit hypocritical?


Touché haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Seth :chlol :rollins


Only entertaining part of tonight's show.

:Seth


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wait, is this legit?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


Why was it so lubed up?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The future Mrs Ambrose stirring the pot ... I like lol. 

I am really enjoying Raw tonight, it has been, oh lord i need to say it, entertaining lol.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Did you not hear all the boos when he went to spear Bo Dallas? Yeah he's really over aint he?


Reigns was getting boo'd most of his segment


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wait, is this legit?


Cenawinslol
Then
Now
Forever!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wait, is this legit?


It's not legit because we all know that John Boy IS Superman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


Parts unknown, it ain't


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bobby Lee said:


> I haven't watched RAW in a while... why the hell did Ryback just... I mean, Why are there two guys dressed like a banana and a hot dog on a wrestling show?????????
> 
> Who likes this crap??


If you can't tell from this discussion...We like making fun of it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The_It_Factor said:


> This is like when Stone Cold was "hunting" DX back in the day.... Only not as good (not complaining... It's not bad, it just feels like a ripoff)


Its also exactly like when Austin was randomly popping up and stunning every guy that was gonna be in the 98 Rumble on Raw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why was it so lubed up?


Actually it looks like some kind of plastic or mesh was wrapped around it


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

It's like the gay version of the Triple H vest/leather combo


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Calling it now. Cage is gonna come down and trap Rollins in the ring with randy.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

A Kiss My Arse Match? Really?

Wow, this PG thing is really getting out of hand.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THE GOAT HAS ARRIVED


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Only entertaining part of tonight's show.
> 
> :Seth


Seth is da goat!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know where Adam Rose's bunny is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtp8uT58AFo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why was it so lubed up?


It's probably sweat:ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Ok was I hearing things or did I hear a dentist drill while Kane was walking into The Authority's office?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is Stardust tonight? Out in the Cosmos somewhere?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why was it so lubed up?



You sure you want to know? :curry2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad they went back to the original version of Seth's music. Now if only they'd do that for dean.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ziggler vs. Rollins in a battle of the fugly dye jobs.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The "You Sold Out" Chants are very outdated. We are way past the breakup of the Shield now. Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns don't even interact anymore on programming.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

misread


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dangit, I want to see Neville in a TLC match at Extreme Rules! Give the fan what he wants.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Rollins really need to keep that stupid blonde streak in his hair? Back in FCW he said he did it cause so many guys was down there with long black hair and he wanted to stand out. Well theres not that many guys with long black hair around now except Reigns, its safe to say he can stop dying those couple of strands of hair blonde now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How many expect Sheamus to cost Ziggler the match? Show of hands?..oh, everyone.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

This RAW has been so awful. The creative teams needs to be more creative. Ryback and Adam Rose as a pre-Main Event match. Only in 2015's WWE.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why was it so lubed up?


It wasn't. That's Michael Hayes' spunk.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590345830378381312
Even Paige recognizes who the authority's real secret weapon is.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> How many expect Sheamus to cost Ziggler the match? Show of hands?..oh, everyone.


I'm thinking Orton will cost him the match (DQ once he interferes and beats up Rollins)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Just read NXT live next month, about an hour from where I live. Sounds like a date.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol what a great way to come back to the match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm calling it now for Smackdown. Tag Team Main Event for this week = Seth Rollins and Sheamus vs. Randy Orton and Dolph Ziggler. Holla Holla Playas!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How many times are we gonna see this match up?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590348287137304576


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Does Rollins really need to keep that stupid blonde streak in his hair? Back in FCW he said he did it cause so many guys was down there with long black hair and he wanted to stand out. Well theres not that many guys with long black hair around now except Reigns, its safe to say he cans stop dying those couple of strands of hair blonde now.


Agreed. It's rather pointless now because he clearly does stick out not just due to being the WHC, but because he's such a hilariously conniving rat bastard. He already has the yellow on his gear and tights, so it's about time that the shoddy dye job finally sees its way out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Not many live up to the hype!" :cole

:reigns


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This match is not as a good as it could be. Actually a bit dissapointed.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

FUCK! Grabbed my head after that shit. fpalm


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

2 weeks, 2 great sells on that DDT


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd is nowhere near into this match at all....3 hours is too much. Sucks the life out of every single crowd.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn Rollins almost sold that DDT as good as Neville did the other night.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Boring match. Not a single good one in a three hour show.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Reigns was getting boo'd most of his segment


We must have very different audio settings.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Agreed. It's rather pointless now because he clearly does stick out not just due to being the WHC, but because he's such a hilariously conniving rat bastard. He already has the yellow on his gear and tights, so it's about time that the shoddy dye job finally sees its way out.


At this point...the hair is also part of the heel character.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well this match is underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Now that's a fucking superkick


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What in the fuck was that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well damn maybe the curbstomp is banned.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

mattheel said:


> At this point...the hair is also part of the heel character.


The pubic hair?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll miss the stomp


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

What the fuck was that move?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

so was that his new finisher?


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Damn, I guess the Curbstomp's banned.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth, with the ... not curb stomp. God damn it, dirt sheets might have been right.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh god thats his finisher?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They really took the curbstomp away.... This fucking company. fpalm


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Rollins can't even get a clean win against Ziggler...

PS- Guess the rumor about the no curb stomp is true. Not a fan of his new finisher.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

They really did ban the curb stomp...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

the turnbuckle powerbomb is now the finisher?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

how many have I called tonight?.....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So that dirtsheet report was actually accurate?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that's not the curbstomp


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

New Finisher by Rollins?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yep, curbstomp banned :fuckthis


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Main Event: 

A giant pale mohawk dork showing his ass and yelling, 'Your going to kiss my ass' to another wrestler.

:vince$


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WHY DIDN'T YOU USE GOD'S LAST GIFT, WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Holy shit, they really have banned the curb stomp


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rollins with the modified Dirty Deeds! :cole


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shit...looks like curb stomp really banned.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pretty strong w for :rollins tonight.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

How to ruin someone's credibility: give them Dirty Deeds as finisher.

Worked with Dean, will work with Rollins.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

But Curbstomp


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It's hilarious how dead the crowd is for the 3rd hour :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rip in peace curb stomp


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The new finisher fucking sucks. Those fuckheads really did ban the curbstomp...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of kings...again.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why was the curbstomp banned?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Cole said something about "planting" Ziggler or something like that. I wonder if they'll call his new finisher the "faceplant?"


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

How is he going to do that powerbomb to Lesnar?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Curbstomp > WWE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Renegade said:


> They really did ban the curb stomp...


:fuckthis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJQ said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU USE GOD'S LAST GIFT, WHAT THE FUCK.


Because they probably think that's dangerous too, on the neck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So _that_ is what's replacing the curb stomp? :chlol

Why not just bring back God's Last Gift or the Paroxysm instead of that jobberific finisher?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Some sort of double underhook face plant..or something.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Banning the curbstomp is fucking BS. Just another watering down of anything that's good.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Why ban the move, why?!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

They should ban the clothesline, someone might get hurt!

THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They could have done a storyline where Kane bans the curbstomp, why the fuck like this.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

wtf man. Can't believe they banned the damn curb stomp.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

TJQ said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU USE GOD'S LAST GIFT, WHAT THE FUCK.


What about the Paroxysm?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

WTF...if the god damn curb stomp is banned...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Outta Nowhere!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sick RKO :mark:!!!!!!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice RKO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS confirmed to win this Sunday!

:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RKO!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Orton was awesome tonight, screw the hate.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Curbstomp ban is true? huh?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ban all moves. Remove the ring. Just have Reigns and Cena promos. Go out of business.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> What about the Paroxysm?


WOULD HAVE BEEN EQUALLY AS ACCEPTABLE, BUT THIS IS NOT.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590349802589806593


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Worst Raw Ever


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Meh RAW. The Seth/Kane and RKO segments were good. The Lucha Dragons/New Day tag match was good. Main event was ok. Everything else was bad or dull.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

hng13 said:


> wtf man. Can't believe they banned the damn curb stomp.


:vince2 "Ummmm I've got to get out of here, better use some *#WWELogic *DAMMIT"


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

That RKO was pretty sick.

Lame about the curbstomp being banned.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> ROLLINS confirmed to win this Sunday!
> 
> :mark:


liks he wasn't before? :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That RKO was so beautiful. Orton you the MVP :kd


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Totally expected finishing


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm just gonna go ahead and say it ...

This is all Cena's fault! 


He didn't know how to take the curbstomp.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That was sweet as f*ck, can't wait to see what they've got planned on Sunday


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So they plug an 80's CARTOON over a PPV *#WWELogic*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> Worst Raw Ever


I really get sick of hearing this each and every week..


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

forget selling Orton's RKO and fuck the PPV this Sunday, we have to advertise Rock N Wrestling coming up next on the network!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I really enjoyed tonight's Raw, but realizing that the WWE just banned its first unique finisher in *years* has totally taken the wind out of my sails. Guess it looked to legit, but isn't that the freakin' point!?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Heath V said:


> I really get sick of hearing this each and every week..


It's sad that it's become this obligatory saying. It's as if they go out of there way to outdo themselves each week.

How much crap can we pile on them this week :vince5


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So I didn't know the curbstomp was banned. Was this news in the dirsheets?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Medicaid said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and say it ...
> 
> This is all Cena's fault!
> 
> ...



Honestly surprised it took you parrots this long to blame Cena or Reigns


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

How are you going to ban a guys finisher when he just used it to win in the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

TJQ said:


> WOULD HAVE BEEN EQUALLY AS ACCEPTABLE, BUT THIS IS NOT.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590349802589806593


Yeah, the new finisher is just horrible. Why not use the Phoenix Splash? Or the Standing Shiranui? Or the Avada Kedavra? His superkick to a kneeling opponent. He can hit it after his turnbuckle powerbomb. Anything is better than that snap facebuster he just did.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Because they probably think that's dangerous too, on the neck.


It's really not even that bad.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Rock N Wrestling is cool.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

mattheel said:


> At this point...the hair is also part of the heel character.


I'd be inclined to agree about the blonde streak had it not slowly but surely start disappearing in the last few months.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> Yeah, the new finisher is just horrible. Why not use the Phoenix Splash? Or the Standing Shiranui? Or the Avada Kedavra? His superkick to a kneeling opponent. He can hit it after his turnbuckle powerbomb. Anything is better than that snap facebuster he just did.


I'd like the Phoenix splash to stay in reserve for special matches. Speaking off, he almost hit the Avada Kedavra in that match and I called it out too. Still pushing hard for God's Last Gift, one of my favorite finishers.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Heath V said:


> I really get sick of hearing this each and every week..


Then tell WWE to do better booking and give us better storylines. Are you actually entertained by the thought of the "Kiss my Arse" match between Sheamus and Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> How are you going to ban a guys finisher when he just used it to win in the main event of Wrestlemania.


That's what I'm saying!! Not to mention probably the best RKO of all time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJQ said:


> It's really not even that bad.


I agree. Neither is the curbstomp. But it's WWE.

Not a wrestling company anymore. It's an entertainment company now. And entertainment companies are way more pussy than pro wrestling promotions.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth Rollins is the best thing to happen to the RKO since the outta nowhere vines. He always makes those things look like a million bucks.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

iKingAces said:


> Then tell WWE to do better booking and give us better storylines. Are you actually entertained by the thought of the "Kiss my Arse" match between Sheamus and Dolph Ziggler?


No I can't say that I am but I end up hearing it each and every week, worst Raw ever even when that's clearly not the case.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This Raw just felt so lifeless. Couldn't care any less about Rollins/Orton, Cena/Rusev, Sheamus/Ziggler... and whatever else is on the card. The match I'm most looking forward to, Barrett/Bryan, has had non-existent build and the match may not even happen. After that I think I'm most excited by the Divas Title match... that's a first.

I'm glad they had Miz beat Mizdow so Sandow can finally get away from that gimmick, but WWE has fucked it up so much the crowd didn't even really care. Sure, they popped for Mizdow when he came out, and the match itself was actually a pretty solid 5 minute bout, calling back to their previous two finishes and playing off that, but ultimately they still don't give them enough time. If anything though, the match tonight tells me they could produce something good if given 10 minutes. And hey, I think it may have been the match of the night (main event was dreadful which is shocking considering who was in it, Cena/Kane was alright for a Kane match, and I can't remember any of the other matches that happened for one reason or another). But yeah, this feud needs to go another week or two at most, they need at least one more match with Sandow coming back to his old gimmick, defeating Miz and sending him to go do his movie. Then they need to have something ready for Sandow, which I know they won't, but he still his some of his overness from the Mizdow gimmick and it can be salvaged and built on if they keep the ball rolling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> Yeah, the new finisher is just horrible. Why not use the Phoenix Splash? Or the Standing Shiranui? Or the Avada Kedavra? His superkick to a kneeling opponent. He can hit it after his turnbuckle powerbomb. Anything is better than that snap facebuster he just did.


Neville busted out the corkscrew 450 splash as a signature since coming to the main roster, Kalisto's Salida del Sol finisher is still a sitout shiranui since coming to the main roster and Ziggler and Harper have used superkicks as signatures since being on the main roster.

That leaves God's Last Gift and the Paroxysm as his last two pre-WWE finishers that could've been used instead. Hopefully this was a one-off and Rollins gets a finisher that isn't jobberific.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

>


ShowStopper said:


> I agree. Neither is the curbstomp. But it's WWE.
> 
> Not a wrestling company anymore. It's an entertainment company now. And entertainment companies are way more pussy than pro wrestling promotions.


The sad thing is, is you're probably right.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'd be inclined to agree about the blonde streak had it not slowly but surely start disappearing in the last few months.


Maybe he is phasing it out...but i doubt that he would completely phase it out. It is part of his brand at this point. I think he has definitely been on record saying he hates bleaching it so maybe he's just trying to make the streak as small as possible.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Maybe he is phasing it out...but i doubt that he would completely phase it out. It is part of his brand at this point. I think he has definitely been on record saying he hates bleaching it so maybe he's just trying to make the streak as small as possible.


Sounds plausible. Oh well, maybe when he turns face, he can finally ditch it altogether. :I


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Read results.. dont need to waste 3 hours of my time again...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And of course, they can't let him have the Phoenix Splash as a finisher, either. Apparently only able to do that move once every 3 years, since the only time he did on the main roster was the Rumble. Can't have someone whose talented outshine the rest of the roster.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Can someone tell me the reasoning behind banning the curbstomp? Did it injure someone ...is it the name? That shit makes no sense....


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> And of course, they can't let him have the Phoenix Splash as a finisher, either. Apparently only able to do that move once every 3 years, since the only time he did on the main roster was the Rumble. Can't have someone whose talented outshine the rest of the roster.


Seth Rollins is my boi but if he did the Phoenix splash every week it would be lame. He does need. Better finisher than that snap face buster. Reminded me of Dirty Deeds which is such a shitty move


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Seth Rollins is my boi but if he did the Phoenix splash every week it would be lame. He does need. Better finisher than that snap face buster. Reminded me of Dirty Deeds which is such a shitty move


Why would it be lame? People have had high flying finishers before. If not that, at least let him use God's Last Gift.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is it just me or is Rollins entering into Ziggler territory in selling? It is a thing of beauty even when its a move used on him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao So the Curbstomp banning rumors were legit

:deanfpalm


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Stupid stips for the orton/rollins match. Other than those and.
No paige. And no neville. I thought raw was decent i guess.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

So boring. I am watching less and less every week. I only kept it on for some Sandow and Bo Dallas amusement this week. Everything else is so boring I can't even pay attention. Literally, I tune it out, I'm incapable of watching it it's so boring.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

No Curb Stomp is such a Bad Call ! it was The Finisher the won The title at WM . 
Seth without the Curb Stomp will not be a Legit Rival To Brock Lesnar down The line .
So Stupid! 

That RKO in The end due ...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And of course, they can't let him have the Phoenix Splash as a finisher, either. Apparently only able to do that move once every 3 years, since the only time he did on the main roster was the Rumble. Can't have someone whose talented outshine the rest of the roster.


Aren't top rope moves a bit dangerous though? Seth prays every time he does that move and has to balance himself. He did it at a recent house show and had to do the holy cross on himself first :lol. Land wrong on his neck and you have another injured star.

Sure, he would be able to do that all day as a midcarder maybe, but once you get to the main event scene, you are scaled down a bit so WWE's investment is protected.

Plus, it's a very face move, why would he be using it now??? It's like Neville's Red Arrow type of pop move. 

This has nothing to do with "outshining the rest of the roster". If they were worried, he wouldn't get nearly as much tv time :lol He needs a different finisher, but I can see why they passed on that one.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Let's get Bring Back The Curb Stomp trending!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wynter said:


> Aren't top rope moves a bit dangerous though? Seth prays every time he does that move and has to balance himself. He did it at a recent house show and had to do the holy cross on himself first :lol. Land wrong on his neck and you have another injured star.
> 
> Sure, he would be able to do that all day as a midcarder maybe, but once you get to the main event scene, you are scaled down a bit so WWE's investment is protected.
> 
> ...


So, no curb stomp (lol), no Phoenix Splash, no God's Last Gift. Is there a finishing move a guy is allowed to have that isn't generic as fuck? It's getting ridiculous at this point. I could understand if Rollins broke someone's neck or even gave someone a concussion...but, neither happened. And if it's about preventing something from happening, then shit, might as well just allow punches and kicks...which it seems like we're on the road to anyway. I'd much rather a heel use a face-ish like move then use a fucking DDT.

I would bet everything I own that he asked HHH/Vince if he could at least use God's Last Gift as finisher, but they won't allow that either because the guy lands partially on his head. No way a perfectionist like Seth is going to continue with that fucking DDT as a finisher for too long. Probably just using that until he comes up with something that pussy ass WWE will allow.

This company fucking sucks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Zayniac said:


> Let's get Bring Back The Curb Stomp trending!


#BringBackTheCurbStomp 

Get 'er done internet!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So, no curb stomp (lol), no Phoenix Splash, no God's Last Gift. Is there a finishing move a guy is allowed to have that isn't generic as fuck? It's getting ridiculous at this point. I could understand if Rollins broke someone's neck or even gave someone a concussion...but, neither happened. And if it's about preventing something from happening, then shit, might as well just allow punches and kicks...which it seems like we're on the road to anyway.


It's probably a safe bet that this concussion lawsuit is part of the reason why. I don't know why Seth's finisher in particular is causing them alarm, but this is WWE, their thought process is fpalm

I understand, even I was like "Wtf bro??" when I saw they legit changed his finisher. Curb stomp was absolutely perfect for him. Maybe they will let him use God's last gift once the disapproval for his new finisher is known?? Both guys can easily protect their necks and shit during that move.

Siiiigh, Curb stomp was the only brutal finisher I had left. Roman's spears have gone form "oh shit!" to "oh look, a running hug." No doubt WWE told him to soften it up because it was "too dangerous".



> I would bit everything I own that he asked HHH/Vince if he could at least use God's Last Gift as finisher, but they won't allow that either because the guy lands partially on his head. No way a perfectionist like Seth is going to continue with that fucking DDT as a finisher for too long. Probably just using that until he comes up with something that pussy ass WWE will allow.
> 
> This company fucking sucks


Yeah, I don't think Seth is keeping this finisher. This change sounds pretty last minute and Seth's creative ass needs some time to come up with something awesome. Let's be real, Seth is a show off, he will have something new soon :lol Maybe at the PPV?? That'd be nice.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

i fell aseep after lucha dragons


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wynter said:


> It's probably a safe bet that this concussion lawsuit is part of the reason why. I don't know why Seth's finisher in particular is causing them alarm, but this is WWE, their thought process is fpalm
> 
> I understand, even I was like "Wtf bro??" when I saw they legit changed his finisher. Curb stomp was absolutely perfect for him. Maybe they will let him use God's last gift once the disapproval for his new finisher is known?? Both guys can easily protect their necks and shit during that move.
> 
> ...


I really am surprised they banned the curb stomp. I liked the move, but there were times where even I thought the move wasn't even the strongest looking move, if I'm being completely honest. To findout that WWE is on the complete other end of the spectrum regarding this move is really, really out there to me. I don't like the direction the wrestling business is going in. Only reason I even watch WWE is for Seth. I'm not the type that needs ECW type matches, but come the fuck on. The curbstomp is banned?! It's really not that dangerous of a move.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I really am surprised they banned the curb stomp. I liked the move, but there were times where even I thought the move wasn't even the strongest looking move, if I'm being completely honest. To findout that WWE is on the complete other end of the spectrum regarding this move is really, really out there to me. I don't like the direction the wrestling business is going in. Only reason I even watch WWE is for Seth. I'm not the type that needs ECW type matches, but come the fuck on. The curbstomp is banned?! It's really not that dangerous of a move.


Agreed. He has control over the move for one. Most of the work is done by the opponent who has to sell the impact. Seth barely touches them. Anyone who gets hurts is because they slammed their own damn head into the mat/ground.

So what's next?? Bullhammer? Brogue Kick?? Hell, the Red Arrow is pretty god damn dangerous, eh? He could land on his head. That suplex is pretty brutal. DB landed on his neck!

*continues until all moves but the small package is...wait...rolls on to their neck, banned!*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

moronic yet believable that they'd fuck sandow a fourth or fifth time

company is a joke


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fuck is different from a curbstomp and ddt?

Just stop all wrestling moves please. You're not wrestling remember, so 'sports entertain' us you 'genius' Vince.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Ugh, Raw was kinda boring. WHy the hell must Cena matches go on FOREVER? 

Naomi did well at least. She didn't botch this time. This was one of the most entertaining Divas matches I've watched in awhile. It was made even better by how much I loathe Brie. This was less catfight, more scrapping. Naomi usually has physical matches. I can't stand those white girl matches with all that hair grabbing & slapping. On a side note, Nikki looked like a total douchebag holding up her belt.

Sheamus is so bad on the mic, but his accent makes me enjoy it anyways. 

Yay for Orton. He got a great pop which is good. I'll watch him kick Seth's ass any day. 

Kane walks like he has dementia or something. Snore.

Most entertaining thing about the Reigns/Dallas segment was Dallas getting punched & speared. I chuckled for a good while after that. I have never liked Dallas & even though Big Show is THE WORST, Reigns did have me kinda pumped for a beatdown. Everyone seems to find Dallas' Tebow comment entertaining, while I'm just Smh at the screen thinking Reigns should've said "Joke's on you bitch. Tebow just got signed to the Eagles.". Idk what the point of this segment was, other than to tickle some anti-Reigns smarks with Bo's promo.

People talk about how much of a god Ryder is, but I was not entertained AT ALL. Sheamus needs to stick with Ziggler.

I'm officially over Wyatt & his promos. Bah Felicia. 

Ryback did well. Seeing his flashback vid showed me how much better his cardio is now. Adam Rose's face scares the shit out of me though. Still wondering what those little bastards were doing in food suits.

I guess this was the night that everyone got hijacked. I don't look forward to those. Kane's promo was good, but I'm sick of 9 hour Cena matches.

4/20 Raw = ****, 4/10 stars. Albany was a low energy crowd. Orton got by far the biggest pop, & was the only one who got a huge one. Reigns, who got the 2nd biggest pop, didn't even come close. 

Wasn't there something about the crowd mic not working though?

Edit: I am not a Cena fan AT ALL, but people are bullshitting themselves if they think he's bad on mic.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> And of course, they can't let him have the Phoenix Splash as a finisher, either. Apparently only able to do that move once every 3 years, since the only time he did on the main roster was the Rumble. Can't have someone whose talented outshine the rest of the roster.


Well, to be honest, Phoenix Splash is a HORRIBLE finisher for a heel. And I think it's better if he only uses it at really big matches like the Rumble 3-way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Well, to be honest, Phoenix Splash is a HORRIBLE finisher for a heel. And I think it's better if he only uses it at really big matches like the Rumble 3-way.


I'm so over the good/bad finishers for a heel/face. It just doesn't bother me anymore. And besides, it's better than that generic DDT type shit he used tonight. Fuck that. Taking their best moves away from their performers...so WWE.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

He's the bad guy, we aren't meant to cheer for him, why would he do high flying flashy moves?

I'm loving Rollins as a dirtbag slimy chickenshit heel, and I'll probably prefer him as this than a bland smiling face who hits flashy moves.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Not much to get excited about this week's show. I enjoyed the New Day embracing this heel side they should've had a long time ago. Their match against the Lucha Dragons was decent. The Naomi/Brie match was okay too although it was a heel/heel match. I did laugh at the Reigns/Bo Dallas segment and you can "bolieve dat!" Poor Zack Ryder was a sacrificial goat to the new heel persona in Sheamus. But at least he won the match by DQ! Summer Rae was looking hot in those short shorts. I hope this Miz/Mizdow feud isn't over yet. 

Things I didn't enjoy were the predictable squash matches and I have no clue where Fandango is going. Talk about a guy who is stuck in no man's land. Dean Ambrose also is stuck with feuds I don't care about. The John Cena Challenge is predictable as hell too. We know he won't lose. And I could careless about the conflicts with Kane. Poor Rollins can't use the Curb Stomp anymore. How lame. I guess Randy Orton was the highlight of the night with his RKO's from out of nowhere. Overall, I felt the show was underwhelming.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

#SLAYOMI Savage.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

So, the curb stomp is legitimately banned and gone for good it looks like. What's next to be banned? Might as well get rid of dropkicks, as they kick you right in the face and drum roll... usually your head. Lets ban the DDT while we're at it, you get dropped on your neck and head. 

That is Seth's new finishing move? Looks awful, sorry to say.

The ridiculousness of this company is mind-boggling. 

Pretty lukewarm Raw leading up to one of the least anticipated PPVs in a long time, at least for me it is.

I very rarely complain on here, but wow.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm so over the good/bad finishers for a heel/face. It just doesn't bother me anymore. And besides, it's better than that generic DDT type shit he used tonight. Fuck that. Taking their best moves away from their performers...so WWE.


I actually feel quite deflated having just finished watching (skimming through) Raw. The show overall was average but that is the standard nowadays so that didn't really matter. 

What pissed me off though was that the stupid ''rumor'' about the curb stomp being banned turned out to be true. How the fuck can they take that away from him, when it's part of his character and it's one of the best finishers in the company?

It's just fucking ridiculous. It's a very easy move to protect yourself in.

They are allowing Adrian Neville to perform his finisher and just last week they had him hitting a 450 from the fucking barricade :lol As if there isn't a shit load more risk to these moves than the curb stomp. 

The Lucha dragons just back flipped off the top rope onto the outside on last nights Raw. 

Honestly it's just awful. The Curb Stomp is Rollins thing. Ambrose having a shitty DDT as a finisher is bad enough but now Rollins too? 

I'm fast losing the will to continue watching this shit.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

If Rollins is a slimy heel, have him win with a small package and pull the tights


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm so over the good/bad finishers for a heel/face. It just doesn't bother me anymore. And besides, it's better than that generic DDT type shit he used tonight. Fuck that. Taking their best moves away from their performers...so WWE.


I haven't seen his new finisher yet, but I am not even surprised that it's some generic DDT variation. :lol They give everybody those. Anyways, I think Rollins should maybe use God's Last Gift from now on. Or maybe even Buckle Bomb, as that is a pretty sick move, as well.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

My god 162 pages for a go home RAW to PPV. There's been more for pages for taped shows, last week.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> WOULD HAVE BEEN EQUALLY AS ACCEPTABLE, BUT THIS IS NOT.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590349802589806593


Well that looks like SHIT. :lol Holy shit this company. :lmao


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't understand why the curb stomp has been banned? There hasn't been any injuries from it i know of??


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane kicked John Cena's ass, Kane beat the hell out of him and dominated the entire match. The big red monster is back.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok so no Bryan or Neville made it very mediocre for me.

Then add the fact that now not only does Ambrose have a DDT variation but so does Seth now I find out it a very depressing episode to watch.

Seriously, another DDT variation for one of the best in ring talents in the company?

:deanfpalm I give up.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane kicked John Cena's ass, Kane beat the hell out of him and dominated the entire match. The big red monster is back.


And he still lost


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

RAW left quite empty feelings tbh. Certainly not the best RAW of the year.

In 2014 Seth Rollins and Randy Orton carried RAW IMO and they're doing it again. These two deserve the main event feud. Although, it could be more entertaining, it's fine at the moment. I think they can continue their feud after Extreme Rules.

Current feuds saw little improvement considering that the PPV is this weekend. I'm not quite sold to the Extreme Rules but there will be good matches on the card.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Also, lol at Kingston botching another move with Orton yet again.

Poor kid.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:ti Can we just get Orton to randomly RKO people every week please?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Glad I didn't stay up to watch it, the only thing worth seeing was heath slater's face before he got RKOed, rest of it was rubbish. IC not making an appearance apart from a warning Bryan may not be able to compete at ER.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Well that looks like SHIT. :lol Holy shit this company. :lmao


We clearly weren't expected another variation of the DDT... :jericho3


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Even I can't say this was a good Raw.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soooo... after reading all this it's safe to assume I can simply erase Raw off my DVR and not even bother with fast forwarding through it? 

And banning the fucking curbstomp.... how is this company better than WCW at the end again?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

They should've given Seth the Pedigree, play up he's HHH's chosen one. Also when he turns face he can go over HHH who can pass the torch to him and the Pedigree.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

I actually like the finisher. makes it look like the persons neck it getting wrenched opposite direction it does when performing a DDT. also has a slight pedigree feel to it as well. not as flashy as the stomp but a good replacement


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The Kane vs Cena match made no fucking sense at all and i knew from the first second Cena was gonna win, Kane beat the crap out of Cena and than John does one AA on Kane and he won. Fucking Super Cena push bullshit.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

I always find RAW more entertaining when I let the DVR go until about 9 or 930, and use that time for other pleasures such as listening to music or indulging in a few ice cold beers. This way I can fast forward through the re-caps and whatever other nonsense is going on, but am usually caught up by around 1030 or so. 

Overall this was a very average show, and I found myself nodding off towards the end. Which is a shame, the Rollins/Ziggler match was a cut above despite Rollins losing his signature move. Again, I suppose I was just "enjoying the ride", as it seemed like Rollins pulled that DDT variant as a last-minute, desperate effort to take Ziggler out before it was too late. 

Didn't expect New Day to take the win, they are really playing up the backlash now, it's hilarious. Great use of all three members to get the unfair advantage, and tbh I was truly shocked that Lucha Dragons didn't get the win. Anyone else think that New Day will "snap" at ER?

Naomi heel turn was great and I'm glad they are sticking with it. It;s just too bad they are obviously forcing Nikki into a stale face routine, with the "I'll give anyone a shot" nonsense. It sounds very forced, and anyways, I liked her way better as a catty bitch. Why can't they just have two gals go at it who don't like each other? Brie is still a chore to watch in action, though. Hoping for Naomi to win the Butterfly belt on Sunday. 

I've always been a Fandango fan, sue me, so I'm glad to see that his resurgence carried over back to the states. Commentary was really hyping him up, "he has so much potential", ect. ect. I've always said it was a shame to waste a WM clean win over Jericho, and maybe Vince has finally gotten that through his thick skull. 

Ambrose and Harper's brawl was enjoyable, but overall felt like they were holding back for this weekend. As it should be I suppose. Ambrose pulled off a nice variation on the turnaround clothesline. Their match at ER is bound to be a barn burner so I'm excited for that on Sunday, even if nothing else is setting the world on fire.

Sheamus is really clicking for me with his new persona. I've been waiting a long time for him to go rogue and I've gotta say, yes, I was "entertained". He's a man you love to hate and that's what WWE needs right now. He's improved exponentially on the mic as well. Poor Zack Ryder, that's the most t.v time he's gotten in the last two years. Ziggler, of course, is the exact opposite of John Cena, in that he actually runs out to help his friends who are in peril. Lot of good it does him, but I digress.

The Reigns and Bo Dallas segment was comedy gold, and suited both characters perfectly. Bo served as a mouthpiece for all the critiques Reigns has received, fair or not, and I've got to hand it to Reigns for taking it all in stride.

The Cena/Kane match was predictable and was difficult to stay awake through, but Kane's mic work last night was as many have said, worthy of praise. For once WWE is actually acknowledging continuity, with bringing up last years MITB and Dean Ambrose's near win. The Torito line had me in stitches, no doubt. As with everything in WWE, proper follow through is crucial. I'm waiting to see Kane snap and leave wreckage in his wake; it could be glorious.

Overall, a B-/C+ RAW, but I admit I may be overly generous. In the end there was more good than outright terrible segments as some weeks have been.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Is it just me or is Rollins entering into Ziggler territory in selling? It is a thing of beauty even when its a move used on him.


He's a much better seller than Ziggler and has been for a while.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Great work by Rollins and Orton at the end.


----------



## jC... (Apr 20, 2015)

No Daniel Bryan.
No Bray Wyatt.
No Neville.
No Paige.

I still had a blast though. Everyone is my section was looking to see where Randy Orton would sneak in.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The best part was The Miz winning.


----------

